# **** General Weather Discussion Thread #8  2017***



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2017)

First off, Thank you Walton EMC. 

Man I can't imagine being up in buckets in this wind working on the power to keep things crankin here in Walton County. 

You guys rock.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 11, 2017)

Tornado in Barnwell Sc


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 11, 2017)

Over here in Sutallee we've gotten very little wind all afternoon/evening. I'm hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 11, 2017)

Moving north towards Aiken county


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2017)

It's been rockin in rockdale county. Lost power about 3 o'clock. Still off. Road up to get ice and there's trees down everywhere. One in the back of the neighborhood took down power lines


----------



## ssramage (Sep 11, 2017)

Power off in Monroe County since 11am


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2017)

Starting to rock and roll in chatsworth. Power still on. I've seen worse wind here but it's pretty strong.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 11, 2017)

Tornado is missing my work site we have trailer city offices good it went north.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First off, Thank you Walton EMC.
> 
> Man I can't imagine being up in buckets in this wind working on the power to keep things crankin here in Walton County.
> 
> You guys rock.



Jackson EMC here.....I don't know how my power stayed on and only flickered or was out for short spans. When we lose power it's usually out for a while.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2017)

My 4g data service isn't working. Maybe to much traffic? My roommate has a hot spot but it is spotty. I can log on one minute and not be able to the next


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 11, 2017)

I still have power, but allot of folks do not . I'm lucky no big gust here just heavy rain in 30813


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 11, 2017)

Amazed at the down trees and debris around Lake Oconee. Not sure how we fared in Darien.


----------



## keithsto (Sep 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First off, Thank you Walton EMC.
> 
> Man I can't imagine being up in buckets in this wind working on the power to keep things crankin here in Walton County.
> 
> You guys rock.



I thought for sure when mine went out the first time it would be out for the duration.  Never would I thought they would put buckets in the air in those winds.

Cheers to Walton EMC and the other electric crews out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

I can`t speak for the EMC`s and contractors, but Georgia Power has a safety rule that the boom can`t leave the cradle on a bucket truck if the wind is 30 mph or over. 

That didn`t mean we quit working. That`s when we put on our hooks and belt and climbed everything. No matter the weather conditions.

I know it ain`t easy, but be patient. Those men are working around the clock to get power restored to everyone as fast as they safely can.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, we made it through the worst of the storm with power.  I believe the wind is supposed to kick back up as we catch the backside of this monster. Lots of folks around here without power.  Some lost power last night, but most lost it this morning.  Some getting it back this evening. 

Big limbs down all over town.  As expected, the pecan tree dropped a big limb in our backyard, but thankfully it missed our power line and the neighbor's.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2017)

It's slacked off considerably here in the last 30 min.


----------



## olered (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t speak for the EMC`s and contractors, but Georgia Power has a safety rule that the boom can`t leave the cradle on a bucket truck if the wind is 30 mph or over.
> 
> That didn`t mean we quit working. That`s when we put on our hooks and belt and climbed everything. No matter the weather conditions.
> 
> I know it ain`t easy, but be patient. Those men are working around the clock to get power restored to everyone as fast as they safely can.





Around here in my neck of the woods most of them don't look climbable due to everything else on the poles. Thankfully the power here has only flickered. Have a buddy that is a fleet mechanic for a utility contractor they told him to pack a bag.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2017)

olered said:


> Around here in my neck of the woods most of them don't look climbable due to everything else on the poles. Thankfully the power here has only flickered. Have a buddy that is a fleet mechanic for a utility contractor they told him to pack a bag.





They can climb through all the underbuild on those poles. It`s something else to hold on to.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Sep 11, 2017)

Got a call from Jackson county fire dept about an hour ago. Old tin roof has been peeled off one corner of my 30 year old office. Not much to be damaged on the inside just a pain in the rear. Will see what repairs need to be done in the morning!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 11, 2017)

EMC here put out a statement saying don't expect them to be out until the wind dies down.

We haven't lost power, but it's flickered most of the evening. Still got 22mph sustained winds and gusting above 30-35. Probably won't ease up until 3:AM here.

2 residents across the street have trees down in their yards. Best I can tell, the only casualty is a privacy fence. Got debris all over my back yard from the trees. I bet I know what the majority on this forum will be doing this weekend.


----------



## DDD (Sep 11, 2017)

Walton EMC put us back in business not too long ago.  Not too long after the Mexican.

Had to go to Buford because my Boston Terrier puppy broke his leg about 3:15 and our normal vet had closed.

The amount of debri, limbs, trees and wires down is incredible between Dacula and Buford.  I will get some pics up soon.

There were some gust here that were flat out impressive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

Folks, we dodged a bullet to some extent to be honest. It could've been much worse had this storm not diminished significantly as it came north out of FL. The back side of it got tore up mostly.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Sep 11, 2017)

Lake Lanier/Gainesville here. Wow. I don't have a good feel for windspeed but it was strong from 2-9. Several times I had the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored pucker factor on 9. I can't imagine what the main lake was like today!


----------



## br6ppc (Sep 11, 2017)

Been without power since 9:30 AM down here in Dodge county. Quite a few trees down but no real damage to homes. Ocmulgee EMC is out working  and already has one main line from my substation up and running. They came by my house about 30 minutes ago checking lines and I told them about a line break about a half mile away. They always do a good job here in restoring power. One blessing for us was the contractors just cleared our power line right of ways this year. That greatly reduced the amount of limbs and stuff to cause breaks and shorts. Kudos to the linemen, they are earning their pay tonight.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 11, 2017)

Wind got very high from about 6 am until noon in Coffee Co, Ga, I'm sure some gusts were 70+mph.  Reports of 9-10 inches of rain.  Lots of trees and power lines down. At mid-morning it was reported that 46,000 of Satilla EMC's  58,000 customers were out.  Our power went out at 10am, my next door neighbor works for the EMC. His wife said that at best it would be sometime tomorrow before we are back on.  

The wife and I, plus 6 people from church that evacuated from mobile homes are hanging out. I have the genny running so we can cook, see and flush.  We had no damage to the house and yard, just a lot of debris. Lots of trees down in the Branch and a couple in the pasture.  No one hurt. We are blessed!


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 11, 2017)

We lost power here in NW Coweta after the worst had subsided. Seems to always do that. Got the generator up and running now and not expecting power back till "maybe" tomorrow sometime. As others stated, I'm not sure how much some of the wind gusts we had today were, but sure have a much greater appreciation for anything near or over 100 mph. I'm sure we had a few all over 60ish or slightly better. I'll be spending the next couple free days doing limb removal and pick up. Hurricanes and tropical storms blow! Not talking wind either! Boooooo!!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 11, 2017)

Power went off here in Wilcox at 6:55 am this morning at our place & we're still off & we're staying in a small motel in Abbeville that's clean as can be. We got no complaints as we had no major damage & when I checked the rain gauge last just before dark it read 4 inches & 9 tenths. Just a few trees down & limbs scattered around so we just glad the worst has passed.


----------



## badger (Sep 11, 2017)

Power went off around 8pm here in Hickory Flat. Still off. Hopefully be back on by morning.


----------



## mammajamma (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm so surprised reading all of this.  Paulding as far as I know, didn't get much wind at all.  We have had steady rain all day, but I don't think there are power outages like in the rest of Georgia.  We've been very fortunate, and I wish the best for so many others.  It's like we've been in a protected hole all day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2017)

mammajamma said:


> I'm so surprised reading all of this.  Paulding as far as I know, didn't get much wind at all.  We have had steady rain all day, but I don't think there are power outages like in the rest of Georgia.  We've been very fortunate, and I wish the best for so many others.  It's like we've been in a protected hole all day.



Yep,it was so quiet I slept from 12:30-9:30.Roads were fine traveling from North Paulding to North Cobb


----------



## br6ppc (Sep 11, 2017)

I just got power back on. Ocmulgee EMC is working the issues. Thank you guys, you're the heroes today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 12, 2017)

Ga power for the two county area of Richmond and Columbia counties was 40k now down to 20k with out power.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

Well I haven't seen any of you post that you were maimed, or got killed in Irmageddon, so I guess everyone is good. 

If you did get maimed or killed please start your own thread to discuss it. We have to move on to Jose' and start thinking about sunspots, coronal mass ejections and the potential for winter weather.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 12, 2017)

Do we look to warm up again?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Do we look to warm up again?!?



Yep. Slated for 85°f and sunny here by next Monday. 

It ain't time yet. Y'all simmer down some.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 12, 2017)

As of this morning, rainfall totals at my address was exactly 4.75 inches.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> As of this morning, rainfall totals at my address was exactly 4.75 inches.



Got 4.07 inches out of Irma here.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Sep 12, 2017)

*Walton EMC*

Daughter in Walton County has power restored as of a few minutes ago. WEMC must have jumped on it as soon as winds died down enough last night - they are good and appreciated.  I'll be building a couple of 4x4 4x6 and or 4x8 frames to guard our HVAC units while I figure out how to remove a large branch (12-14" diameter) suspended over them.

And I'll leave y'all with this ...

https://www.facebook.com/oconeesheriff/posts/1905850102775344


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 12, 2017)

Getting ready to ride out to the house & see if the power has been restored. All these crews work some long hard hours in some crazy conditions. Hope they all stay safe & thanks for what they do. Irwin EMC


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2017)

My rain gauge is showing 2 and 7/10 inches of rain, but we probably had more than that since a lot of the rain came in horizontal. It`s a good thing that storm lost some power or it would have really been a mess. 

Glad everybody came through this ok. Material things can be replaced.

Weathermen, my hat is off to you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2017)

Lots of downed trees here this morning, still getting 35-40mph gusts and rain. 

Our high yesterday was 52. Weird.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2017)

Was spared the worst in Chatsworth. No trees down and never lost power. Prayers to those of you affected!


----------



## The black stick of death (Sep 12, 2017)

Nothing real bad here never lost power lost a little tin off the porch


----------



## rydert (Sep 12, 2017)

6" of rain and no power still in Kite...


----------



## keithsto (Sep 12, 2017)

Tree took out my bridge across the creek to my hardwood bottom.  Made out of 40ft telephone poles and 2x8s.  One larger pole is still there, but it broke the smaller pole.  Gonna be difficult to hunt this year.


----------



## BeerThirty (Sep 12, 2017)

Never lost power yesterday in Newnan, nor took any damage.  Few friends in the area lost power, and neighbor's house at top of hill that took brunt of wind lost several shingles.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 12, 2017)

Still over 20 k with out power in the csra.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 12, 2017)

Buncha limbs and debris all over in Dooly and Crisp.  Few roofs were removed from local businesses.  Lots of trees across power lines with a good many poles broken. Still no power at my house going on 30 hrs.  Good friend of mine that's a lineman with Middle Ga EMC, told me not to be in a hurry for power, still 4,000 + without.  Those guys are gonna be tired for awhile.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 12, 2017)

We never lost power here, but a quarter of the county did.  I've been out riding the roads and checking on folks this morning.  Lots of trees down and I saw a few broken power poles.  It got pretty windy around 11pm last night, but thankfully it wasn't a repeat of Opal.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 12, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lots of downed trees here this morning, still getting 35-40mph gusts and rain.
> 
> Our high yesterday was 52. Weird.



We only got to 59 yesterday (what the car said). Way weird.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 12, 2017)

We managed with a few trees down, some cleaning to do but no property damage


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> My rain gauge is showing 2 and 7/10 inches of rain, but we probably had more than that since a lot of the rain came in horizontal.



That's a good point. No telling how much never made it into the rain gauge vile since it was blowing so erraticly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> We only got to 59 yesterday (what the car said). Way weird.



Nothing weird about it. That was that Gradient Pressure forcing I was talking about. 

Cooler air in the high pressure blowing down from the northeast, then Irma slamming into it with warmer air being pumped up her gullet and scattered out over 400 miles slamming into that high pressure forcing the cool air down to the ground even faster. aka wind, and a cool wind at that. warm air rises, cooler air falls. When confronted with pressurized warmer air the cooler air falls even faster.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 12, 2017)

So...........what calamity do we get to prepare for next?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> So...........what calamity do we get to prepare for next?



G2 class ( moderate) solar storm will get a glancing blow at Earth tomorrow. I'm going back to my sunspot watching as I did in 09/10 to see if there is any correlation like their seemed to be then. 

If so, around 5 to 10 days after the geomagnetic storm impacts the earth we should see a shift in weather. The next three hurricane names on the list are; Lee, Maria & Nate. But the next weather shift doesn't necessarily have to be tropical weather. So we shall see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

Somebody say a while back we were done with the 90's???
Look what I dug up while cruising the models. 

Two days before the official start of Autumn no less.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody say a while back we were done with the 90's???
> Look what I dug up while cruising the models.
> 
> Two days before the official start of Autumn no less.



Don't make me come up there.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 12, 2017)

More than a week out = clown map.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothing weird about it. That was that Gradient Pressure forcing I was talking about.
> 
> Cooler air in the high pressure blowing down from the northeast, then Irma slamming into it with warmer air being pumped up her gullet and scattered out over 400 miles slamming into that high pressure forcing the cool air down to the ground even faster. aka wind, and a cool wind at that. warm air rises, cooler air falls. When confronted with pressurized warmer air the cooler air falls even faster.



No dummy, not the technicalities, the Tropical in da cold. Never experienced that before.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2017)

Not gonna happen here at least done with the 90s yippy!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



40 MPH in Chamblee? Phooey. It was way more than that less than 6 blocks from that lat and long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> No dummy, not the technicalities, the Tropical in da cold. Never experienced that before.



You get that campsite reserved or the wife won't let you go yet?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 12, 2017)

I guess the trees in the higher altitudes got shell shocked worse than others. Of the several counties I was in today around NE GA , it looked like Hall Co was by far the worst. Clarke, Barrow, Jackson, Dawson, White, and Habersham all appeared to get beat up pretty good.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 12, 2017)

Lost our power last night about 12pm and come back on around noon today.  At one time in Oglethorpe County there was supposed to be around 11,000 out of 16,000 people without electricity.  I would like to give a big tip of my hat to REMC linemen, they have to be some of the best.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Sep 12, 2017)

Here is what Irma the witch did to the roof at my place of business in Jackson Co.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Here is what Irma the witch did to the roof at my place of business in Jackson Co.



Not good!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I had very little high winds in woodstock. We are in a protected cut where it didn't get us. 
Still unsure about Hancock county until we get there Friday, but the chainsaw will be needed I am sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> I had very little high winds in woodstock. We are in a protected cut where it didn't get us.
> Still unsure about Hancock county until we get there Friday, but the chainsaw will be needed I am sure.



Don't drive the corvette


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2017)

Going on day 3 without power, everyone on my road had power 6 hrs after it went out.  

Anyone have any ideas why me and the neighbor behind me would be the only ones without power?  Seems odd I have a neighbor on the left and right and all up down the road they have power.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> I guess the trees in the higher altitudes got shell shocked worse than others. Of the several counties I was in today around NE GA , it looked like Hall Co was by far the worst. Clarke, Barrow, Jackson, Dawson, White, and Habersham all appeared to get beat up pretty good.



Dawson county will probably be out of school all week.  We have 3 different companies that service electricity.  No one has even seen ga power yet.  Those folks on hwy 9 are still out too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Going on day 3 without power, everyone on my road had power 6 hrs after it went out.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why me and the neighbor behind me would be the only ones without power?  Seems odd I have a neighbor on the left and right and all up down the road they have power.





Do you and your neighbor that is out feed off the same transformer? If so, then the transformer fuse may be blown. That is a two minute fix. Call your power provider and explain your problem to them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2017)

Saw a woman on Facebook ranting about Ga. Power sending linemen to Florida to help while she has gone 3 days without and lost $400 groceries in her fridge and freezer. 

I wanted to rip into her, but refrained. Poor selfish little snowflake. Most folks have absolutely no clue how much worse it could have been and should be thankful that the temps are as such that the power being out isn't making their homes too hot or too cold. 

Some folks would whine if you used a brand new rope to hang them.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saw a woman on Facebook ranting about Ga. Power sending linemen to Florida to help while she has gone 3 days without and lost $400 groceries in her fridge and freezer.
> 
> I wanted to rip into her, but refrained. Poor selfish little snowflake. Most folks have absolutely no clue how much worse it could have been and should be thankful that the temps are as such that the power being out isn't making their homes too hot or too cold.
> 
> Some folks would whine if you used a brand new rope to hang them.



She has my sympathy for being without power. She has none if she didn't take steps to protect herself and she gets outright contempt for making that big of a stink about it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you and your neighbor that is out feed off the same transformer? If so, then the transformer fuse may be blown. That is a two minute fix. Call your power provider and explain your problem to them.



I've called 5-6 times they are busy.  Understandable but like you said easy fix


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> She has my sympathy for being without power. She has none if she didn't take steps to protect herself and she gets outright contempt for making that big of a stink about it.



Here is what she wrote, I'll leave out her name, but she is an equipment operator for GDOT, so it's not like she didn't have a clue what was about to happen. 



> Something needs to be done about Georgia power sending their linemen to Florida and leaving half our state without power. Tons of people have lost everything in their refrigerators and freezers and still dont have power..for what should have been a few hours has become a few days....their greed has cost us a lot of money .. greed because they get paid from the the time they start their trucks until the time they get back...i alone lost about $400 to $500.



In terms of how massive the destruction and damage to the power infrastructure in our state goes she truly is clueless.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 13, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Going on day 3 without power, everyone on my road had power 6 hrs after it went out.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why me and the neighbor behind me would be the only ones without power?  Seems odd I have a neighbor on the left and right and all up down the road they have power.



Maybe the last check got lost in the mail.It has happened to me in the past.
Check your main breaker also.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here is what she wrote, I'll leave out her name, but she is an equipment operator for GDOT, so it's not like she didn't have a clue what was about to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of how massive the destruction and damage to the power infrastructure in our state goes she truly is clueless.



I don't think that's the limits of her clueless-ness. Given that she jumped straight to greed, and knowing she works for GDOT, I'm willing to bet she's a Bernie or Hillary supporter.


----------



## rydert (Sep 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here is what she wrote, I'll leave out her name, but she is an equipment operator for GDOT, so it's not like she didn't have a clue what was about to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of how massive the destruction and damage to the power infrastructure in our state goes she truly is clueless.



i've been without for 3 days also.....difference is, i planned accordingly. Some/lots of folks down in Florida won't even have a home to come back too. Those are the folks I feel sorry for.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saw a woman on Facebook ranting about Ga. Power sending linemen to Florida to help while she has gone 3 days without and lost $400 groceries in her fridge and freezer.
> 
> I wanted to rip into her, but refrained. Poor selfish little snowflake. Most folks have absolutely no clue how much worse it could have been and should be thankful that the temps are as such that the power being out isn't making their homes too hot or too cold.
> 
> Some folks would whine if you used a brand new rope to hang them.


I just heard the lake place is still without power and I am super happy the fridge and one large tree that missed the house is all I lost. 

My neighbor said some stranger who he or I have never met has cut the tree and stacked it for me. Folks are awesome when you look for the good to talk about.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 13, 2017)

We lost power while I was cooking brunch. I walked out on the back porch and finished it on a Coleman Tailgater grill. We were ready for a prolonged outage, it was back on in time to do the dishes.
Point is that each of should be ready for these things. In a world of pay per view this and that, it does not take much money or time. I guess attitude and awareness ain't what they used to be.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2017)

People, especially urban people, have lost sight of the fact that Ma Nature is still in charge.


----------



## keithsto (Sep 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> People, especially urban people, have lost sight of the fact that Ma Nature is still in charge.



Naw she ain't.  According to them, we can PREVENT storms like Irma and even earthquakes like the one in Mexico if we just go green.


----------



## JSnake (Sep 13, 2017)

My whole street is still out. I don't mind it - it's always good to go a few days without something you find yourself taking for granted at times. My girlfriend and parents...not so much.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2017)

A $500 generator from Home Depot will keep a fridge. Microwave. Coffee pot. And some lights on. 

Like said above just takes some planning.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get that campsite reserved or the wife won't let you go yet?



Working on it. Baseball tourney that weekend.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2017)

Milkman said:


> A $500 generator from Home Depot will keep a fridge. Microwave. Coffee pot. And some lights on.
> 
> Like said above just takes some planning.



We were fully prepared for everything short of the zombie apocalypse. Thankfully we didn't need it it for very long so we have a leg up on the next one.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 13, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Naw she ain't.  According to them, we can PREVENT storms like Irma and even earthquakes like the one in Mexico if we just go green.



Saw where some are saying the Gov't causes these natural disasters and actually steers them in the direction the .gov wants them to go.SMH
science
math
history.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here is what she wrote, I'll leave out her name, but she is an equipment operator for GDOT, so it's not like she didn't have a clue what was about to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of how massive the destruction and damage to the power infrastructure in our state goes she truly is clueless.





She has no idea how we work or get paid. We were not on the clock the entire time we were gone. I`d like to see her walk just 75 feet in my boots. 

Any lineman will understand what I`m talking about with my last sentence.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> She has no idea how we work or get paid. We were not on the clock the entire time we were gone. I`d like to see her walk just 75 feet in my boots.
> 
> Any lineman will understand what I`m talking about with my last sentence.



And this is what folks need to keep in perspective.  A few days without the computer and iPad phone might do some folks good.

I'm still without power but the fridge/freezer and do dads have the needed power.  Just hope the wife tops off the gas while I'm at work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> She has no idea how we work or get paid. We were not on the clock the entire time we were gone. I`d like to see her walk just 75 feet in my boots.
> 
> Any lineman will understand what I`m talking about with my last sentence.



I think her idea of "hardship" is a whole lot different from ours. I've spent most of my life outside doing rough work in all kinds of weather conditions, but I would not want to climb a pole or go up in a bucket in the middle of one of these storms.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think her idea of "hardship" is a whole lot different from ours. I've spent most of my life outside doing rough work in all kinds of weather conditions, but I would not want to climb a pole or go up in a bucket in the middle of one of these storms.





I was up in your state in February 1996 during that ice storm. I always liked to climb, but not on an ice covered pole like this one. You got to be a little crazy.   

No way to get a bucket truck in there where they sent me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I don't think that's the limits of her clueless-ness. Given that she jumped straight to greed, and knowing she works for GDOT, I'm willing to bet she's a Bernie or Hillary supporter.



She lives in Athens and is from Maryland. There's no doubt in my mind that she has an entitlement mentality and thinks Communism is da bomb.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 13, 2017)

Milkman said:


> A $500 generator from Home Depot will keep a fridge. Microwave. Coffee pot. And some lights on.
> 
> Like said above just takes some planning.



And a window unit.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 13, 2017)

Predator generators from Harbor Freight  have great reviews several of my friends have them. I got a 4000 and a wheel kit for $304. Shipping was around $7.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 13, 2017)

Check out slickdeals.net. I lucked up several years back and got a Generac GP5500W with wheel kit for less than $300 delivered. Then they "lost it in transit" and while I had to wait another 3 weeks, I ended up getting another 20% off my order. It was a one day flash sale through Home Depot if I remember correctly. It worked like a champ and served it's purpose until I upgraded to the Generac 20kw standby unit.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I was up in your state in February 1996 during that ice storm. I always liked to climb, but not on an ice covered pole like this one. You got to be a little crazy.
> 
> No way to get a bucket truck in there where they sent me.



Nic, if that is a pic of you, I hope you have that framed on a wall. Great pic.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I was up in your state in February 1996 during that ice storm. I always liked to climb, but not on an ice covered pole like this one. You got to be a little crazy.
> 
> No way to get a bucket truck in there where they sent me.



You gotta be a little crazy to fool with power lines period if you ask me! I'm a 23 year firefighter/paramedic and have taken more than my fair share of chances and been in some hairy situations for sure. But, for some reason electricity and power lines spook me! We were on a call one night during a severe storm when a tree came down on a main line on a major highway through town about 200-300 feet or so below our engine checking on a car off the road. The light put off by that thing and mostly the deafening buzzing burning sound was nothing short of terrifying! It went from pitch black to daylight instantly! I swear you could feel it in the air it seemed. I was about 50ft from the truck when it happened and I promise you my feet didn't touch the ground but maybe 3 times and my rear end was in the cab! Seems I remember Newnan Utilities saying it was a 100,000v transmission or main line??? I don't know what all that means, I just know it was mean!!! I'll never forget that. 

My hats of to any and all who do or have done it. Its a thankless job that is 99.9 percent of the time taken for granted.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

We need a winter weather outlook!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> We need a winter weather outlook!


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2017)

Still no power in Kite....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Nic, if that is a pic of you, I hope you have that framed on a wall. Great pic.





Yep, that`s me.





Greene728 said:


> You gotta be a little crazy to fool with power lines period if you ask me! I'm a 23 year firefighter/paramedic and have taken more than my fair share of chances and been in some hairy situations for sure. But, for some reason electricity and power lines spook me! We were on a call one night during a severe storm when a tree came down on a main line on a major highway through town about 200-300 feet or so below our engine checking on a car off the road. The light put off by that thing and mostly the deafening buzzing burning sound was nothing short of terrifying! It went from pitch black to daylight instantly! I swear you could feel it in the air it seemed. I was about 50ft from the truck when it happened and I promise you my feet didn't touch the ground but maybe 3 times and my rear end was in the cab! Seems I remember Newnan Utilities saying it was a 100,000v transmission or main line??? I don't know what all that means, I just know it was mean!!! I'll never forget that.
> 
> My hats of to any and all who do or have done it. Its a thankless job that is 99.9 percent of the time taken for granted.





It was probably one of out 115,000 volt lines. About the only times I worked distribution, which is either 12,470 or 25,000 volts, is when we were on storm duty. This is the voltage that is goes to the transformers that feed homes and businesses. My main work was on the transmission lines that feed substations for cities, towns and some large factories. That voltage is 46,000, 69,000, 115,000, 230,000, and 500,000 volts. I was a barehand lineman. It paid more and we actually got on the energized wires to work. I can`t describe the feeling when your energized on a half million volt line.

I could tell you some stories....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2017)

Something to look forward too. No this is not Jose'.

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`s me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seen a video of a dude being dropped off to work on a line by helicopter...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something to look forward too. No this is not Jose'.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>



Didn't mean to over look you MC... Do tell please!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Sep 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She lives in Athens and is from Maryland. There's no doubt in my mind that she has an entitlement mentality and thinks Communism is da bomb.



It's my favorite town in the world, but Athens-Clarke County is the most left leaning, entitled, what can my government do for me/give me location in the entire state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> It's my favorite town in the world, but Athens-Clarke County is the most left leaning, entitled, what can my government do for me/give me location in the entire state.



Well, it is a Tier 1 county afterall. They are almost exclusively Liberal, though they have a healthy population of upper class that live in satellite locations within them, they are out numbered when it comes to the voting booth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Seen a video of a dude being dropped off to work on a line by helicopter...





Ga Power hires Haverfield Helicopters from time to time and we would work with them. I worked off a helicopter once, but it weren`t for me. I`d rather climb, or be pulled up to the the phases by a clean poly rope.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I was up in your state in February 1996 during that ice storm. I always liked to climb, but not on an ice covered pole like this one. You got to be a little crazy.
> 
> No way to get a bucket truck in there where they sent me.



That's a good picture Nic, I met some folks from Cobb EMC yesterday out here assisting Irwin EMC. They told me they left up there at 4am & got down here around 9am, our power was restored around 3:15 pm. We are thankful.
  One of my best friends worked for Irwin EMC 42 years & was still employed when he got diagnosed with cancer this past year, he passed away last November just a couple weeks shy of his 60th birthday. All thru the years when I would see the EMC trucks out working I would always slow down & see if it was him & his crew. He was the leader on his crew. I think of him every time I see an EMC truck no matter the location. He told me a long time ago how some folks just don't understand, he said he has folks raising heck about there power being off & his own wife & kids were at home without power.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Sep 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it is a Tier 1 county afterall. They are almost exclusively Liberal, though they have a healthy population of upper class that live in satellite locations within them, they are out numbered when it comes to the voting booth.



Most of those upper class conservative types have moved out to Oconee County.


----------



## creekrunner (Sep 14, 2017)

We got power back on in north central Coffee County this morning at 6:20 a.m., lost power Monday morning about 8:30 when it was rocking. Lost cell service until Wednesday morning. We had trees down everywhere and looks like a tornado went thru the hunting club barely missing the cabin. There's a line of downed trees about 1/8 of a mile and goes right by the cabin.
No structural damage, but a lot of mess and will have a lot of firewood.
Thankful for the cool temps, made for a nice camping weather. Between the little Blackstone, my camp stove, and grill, we didn't lose any weight.
We had crew from Maryland working with Ga power that came in around lunch Wednesday and got started and got us back on this morning. Nothing but respect for those guys


----------



## Head East (Sep 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something to look forward too. No this is not Jose'.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>



isn't that special....


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ga Power hires Haverfield Helicopters from time to time and we would work with them. I worked off a helicopter once, but it weren`t for me. I`d rather climb, or be pulled up to the the phases by a clean poly rope.



My FIL is at North GA Hydro Group. Y'all ever seen those helicopters with the huge limb saws hanging under them they use to trim the right of ways up in the mountains where the terrain is inaccessible by tractors and such? Now those pilots are certifiable looney!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 14, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> My FIL is at North GA Hydro Group. Y'all ever seen those helicopters with the huge limb saws hanging under them they use to trim the right of ways up in the mountains where the terrain is inaccessible by tractors and such? Now those pilots are certifiable looney!!!



They use them on the federal site I work at very neat to watch.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 14, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> They use them on the federal site I work at very neat to watch.



I never knew that folding pizza boxes involved that much drama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, if y'all didn't like that 06z run of the GFS you REALLY won't like the 18z. I won't keep posting the updates, but will check back on this in a few days to hopefully see that it has gone away. 

In the mean time, if your post Irma assessment found you lacking a few items in your preparedness, now might be a good time to correct those errors. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if y'all didn't like that 06z run of the GFS you REALLY won't like the 18z. I won't keep posting the updates, but will check back on this in a few days to hopefully see that it has gone away.
> 
> In the mean time, if your post Irma assessment found you lacking a few items in your preparedness, now might be a good time to correct those errors.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>





Oh well. I reckon that`s part of the price you pay to live in the  heart of God`s Country.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Made it to Hancock, electricity is on but the water is out until the pump house gets power. It's ugly but nothing hit the house and some stranger I don't know had most of the large trees cut and stacked.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> Made it to Hancock, electricity is on but the water is out until the pump house gets power. It's ugly but nothing hit the house and some stranger I don't know had most of the large trees cut and stacked.



You got to love that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2017)

It's not enough that the GFS wants to bring us another Cane, but now it wants to bring us a double whammy. 

Thank God for a sense of humor and clown maps. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2017)

That second part of the double whammy needs to go away. Supposed to be beaching it a few days after that.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not enough that the GFS wants to bring us another Cane, but now it wants to bring us a double whammy.
> 
> Thank God for a sense of humor and clown maps.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2017)

I heard a little bird chirping that the no snow for Smokey curse might be lifted by Christmas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2017)

Just for you snow heads. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Bald Mtn. Pass in the Western Uinta Mtns. First snow of the season from UDOT cameras. @StormHour @WeatherNation @abc4utah @weather5280 #UTwx pic.twitter.com/LMw5XpCDpF</p>— Dan Pope (@DanGood4Utah) September 15, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ga Power hires Haverfield Helicopters from time to time and we would work with them. I worked off a helicopter once, but it weren`t for me. I`d rather climb, or be pulled up to the the phases by a clean poly rope.



Saw the guy hanging out the side of a chopper the other day and I thought that looked crazy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


>



That's how I feel when I see a big snowstorm in the forecast.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 15, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's how I feel when I see a big snowstorm in the forecast.



You could always stuff those two critters in your avatar pic inside your jacket and stay warm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2017)

Cody Wyoming today. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Snowy Friday near Cody, Wyoming.  Check out the cams from WYDOT this AM! More on @WeatherNation tonight w/ @SteveGlazier @NickMerianos #wywx pic.twitter.com/jQGShEodNe</p>— Meredith Garofalo (@GarofaloWX) September 15, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cody Wyoming today.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Snowy Friday near Cody, Wyoming.  Check out the cams from WYDOT this AM! More on @WeatherNation tonight w/ @SteveGlazier @NickMerianos #wywx pic.twitter.com/jQGShEodNe</p>— Meredith Garofalo (@GarofaloWX) September 15, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Going to be in Fargo, ND, 8-10 of Oct.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> You could always stuff those two critters in your avatar pic inside your jacket and stay warm.



It ain't the cold. It's the treacherous roads, falling trees, power going out with below-freezing temps, frozen pipes, having to drive 40 miles to work over steep, slick roads filled with no-driving idiots, and having to make the snow disappear when I get there. 

Major snowstorm here=Irma down there in your neck of the woods.


----------



## ssramage (Sep 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not enough that the GFS wants to bring us another Cane, but now it wants to bring us a double whammy.
> 
> Thank God for a sense of humor and clown maps.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>



What a time to be alive!

Looks like we may get back to the island just in time to leave again.


----------



## Head East (Sep 16, 2017)

Hurritrain coming. Mercy.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 18, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 18, 2017)

greene728 said:


> my fil is at north ga hydro group. Y'all ever seen those helicopters with the huge limb saws hanging under them they use to trim the right of ways up in the mountains where the terrain is inaccessible by tractors and such? Now those pilots are certifiable looney!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 18, 2017)

They cut along the line behind my house back in the spring


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not enough that the GFS wants to bring us another Cane, but now it wants to bring us a double whammy.
> 
> Thank God for a sense of humor and clown maps.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>



Wow. Is there a chance that the high pressure off the coast will pull that first one out into the Atlantic?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2017)

Most of the models are pulling Maria offshore of the far-southern Atlantic Coast now, looks like it could still be a threat to eastern NC if they stay in that solution. The HWRF is showing a fish storm track, but the GFS is bringing it in closer to Cape Hatteras. With the last few days of Irma, seemed like the HWRF was usually a couple days behind the GFS and would gradually move into agreement with it. It's still too far out to tell much.


----------



## DDD (Sep 18, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most of the models are pulling Maria offshore of the far-southern Atlantic Coast now, looks like it could still be a threat to eastern NC if they stay in that solution. The HWRF is showing a fish storm track, but the GFS is bringing it in closer to Cape Hatteras. With the last few days of Irma, seemed like the HWRF was usually a couple days behind the GFS and would gradually move into agreement with it. It's still too far out to tell much.



The 12Z GFS gives Maria landfall in North Carolina as a CAT 3 or CAT 4 storm.  It will bare watching for sure.  I will also say as with Winter Storms, when models start to "Trend" you pay attention.  If the GFS and EURO start to trend more West with the occasional East solution, I would pay attention.  It could very well trend west and and occasionally show an East solution.  Just have to watch and see what she wants to do.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 18, 2017)

Once Maria is gone, can we all catch a break for a while, or are other storms lurking and just waiting to be named?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

DDD said:


> The 12Z GFS gives Maria landfall in North Carolina as a CAT 3 or CAT 4 storm.  It will *bare* watching for sure.  I will also say as with Winter Storms, when models start to "Trend" you pay attention.  If the GFS and EURO start to trend more West with the occasional East solution, I would pay attention.  It could very well trend west and and occasionally show an East solution.  Just have to watch and see what she wants to do.



Wrong homophone/verb bro. 

You gonna watch Maria come ashore nekkid?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong homophone/verb bro.
> 
> You gonna watch Maria come ashore nekkid?



It's just extreme nekkid twister watching from the roof of da trailer.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 18, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Once Maria is gone, can we all catch a break for a while, or are other storms lurking and just waiting to be named?



Yes. The icy ones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Once Maria is gone, can we all catch a break for a while, or are other storms lurking and just waiting to be named?



Meeeeby. Those hurricanes can hang around along time into the late fall ya' know. 

Remember Matthew in October 2016?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeeeby. Those hurricanes can hang around along time into the late fall ya' know.
> 
> Remember Matthew in October 2016?



I am ready for some cold snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> I am ready for some cold snow.


Montana, Wyoming, Utah and even some high tops in Colorado are getting it now. If I could figure out how to make a living in one of those states I'd be there in a heartbeat, for many reasons, snow being the least of them.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeeeby. Those hurricanes can hang around along time into the late fall ya' know.
> 
> Remember Matthew in October 2016?



Sure do. My cousin in Savannah is just now getting his house repaired from Matthew. Dropped a huge oak tree right on the very top of his roof.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Sure do. My cousin in Savannah is just now getting his house repaired from Matthew. Dropped a huge oak tree right on the very top of his roof.



I sure hope he gets it done and we avoid anymore storms this year. Those folks need a break down there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2017)

What did i miss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What did i miss



Breakfast. Where you been?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Breakfast. Where you been?



In bed... Cant look this good without proper rest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> In bed... Cant look this good without proper rest



Ok Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeeeby. Those hurricanes can hang around along time into the late fall ya' know.
> 
> Remember Matthew in October 2016?



and opal Oct 4 1995


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

Man the islands and Puerto Rico just can't catch a break this season. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"> #Hurricane #Maria a category 3 storm now with 125 MPH winds. Maria tracking towards the Leeward Islands & Puerto Rico. pic.twitter.com/eZHHxQnPa9</p>— Mark Tarello (@mark_tarello) September 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeeeby. Those hurricanes can hang around along time into the late fall ya' know.
> 
> Remember Matthew in October 2016?



I remember 7" of snow on Halloween from the backspin of Sandy.



blood on the ground said:


> In bed... Cant look this good without proper rest



I'd sure hate to see you if you had insomnia.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I remember 7" of snow on Halloween from the backspin of Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd sure hate to see you if you had insomnia.



 indeed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2017)

Maria is now a Cat 5. Those poor folks on those islands. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">JUST IN - #Maria now a Category 5 hurricane with 160mph winds. Pressure has fallen to 929mb (38mb drop in 12 hours!) #RapidIntensification pic.twitter.com/sQ6hc3cs1K</p>— Eric Fisher (@ericfisher) September 18, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2017)

It hasn't been a good day in Mexico City. Once again we have a major hurricane and an earthquake in Mexico to go along with it. There have been three correlative earthquakes with the last three hurricanes born out of the Atlantic and Caribbean basin. 

There is a book called High Consumption Volatility that addresses the potential relationship between major hurricanes and their pressure on the tectonic plates. I might have to obtain and read that one. 

https://books.google.com/books?id=U...onic plate activity during hurricanes&f=false

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">BREAKING NEWS: Building collapse this afternoon in Mexico City after magnitude 7.1 earthquake. Video via @Breaking911 #Earthquake #Mexico pic.twitter.com/uKhBd0fJE0</p>— Mark Tarello (@mark_tarello) September 19, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2017)

You folks up in NW GA keep your ears and eyes peeled. The storms rolling through NE AL are dropping trees and laying down some 50+mph gusts.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 19, 2017)

It came a good storm with a lot of wind and quick rain and it was gone as soon as it hit.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Maria now 909mb and dropping. Winds up to 175 mph. Wowser


----------



## fountain (Sep 19, 2017)

Where she gonna go?


----------



## DDD (Sep 19, 2017)

fountain said:


> Where she gonna go?



She has taken a westward trend *** slightly *** but the latest GFS is running now.

If anyone reading this is the pray'n, type, not getting religious on everyone but we need to pray for the folks of St. Croix and Puerto Rico.  What is coming in the next 12-24 hours is like nothing they have ever experienced.  

I have a friend who's mom is there visiting their family and is very worried for her well being.  That fear is valid, this is a BEAST.


----------



## DDD (Sep 19, 2017)

On the GFS, Jose is further west on this run than it was on the 18z run... what this will do to Maria remains to be seen, but I believe it will pull her closer to the East Coast.  

Let's see what happens.


----------



## DDD (Sep 19, 2017)

To my untrained eye, she looks more East at the 114 hour mark.

Let me say for the record, I personally believe this could be a close call for somewhere up the East Coast.  Like New Jersey or NYC.  Just a gut feeling I have, having watched the models over the last week.


----------



## DDD (Sep 19, 2017)

So far the GFS has Maria more East than the 18z solution which was a very close call for the East Coast.


----------



## DDD (Sep 20, 2017)

At 144 she is still slightly East of the GFS 18z solution.

If you follow me on twitter, there is a young man who is in MET school on there by the name of Eric Webb.  He is a phenomenal young man and really breaks things down at times.  He points out tonight that the Upper Level Low that is out in the Gulf of Mexico on the models could pull and not push Maria.  

Just like a pinwheel, where Maria interacted with this ULL could push her out to see or suck her in a N - NW direction.  

Right now Maria looks to be a fish in the ocean but she could start to come west in future model runs... this one is not done but I am expecting the East turn shortly.


----------



## DDD (Sep 20, 2017)

She is on a b-line for New York City and at the last minute makes a right hand turn out to sea... hmmm...

We will have to keep an eye on this one... a lot of timing and influences could pull it in closer... but for now most modeling keeps it off the main land of the U.S.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2017)

fountain said:


> Where she gonna go?



I think DDD answered your question over the 20 or 30 posts he just made. 

The readers digest version is the Bermuda high is keeping Maria to the west and the expected High Pressure trough that is suppose to bring us much more fall like temperatures will push her offshore and prevent a landfall in our area. 

The problem is, this High Pressure trough refuses to keep up with the model speculation and if it doesn't materialize like projected then Myrtle Beach northward are suspect for potential close calls for a landfall.

Realistically? The mid-Atlantic is the most likely target if a landfall is to occur. But IF the trough materializes then she could be kept out at sea bothering no one, with the exception of some high surfs and beach erosion. 

We'll have to see what the next few days bring. Hopefully some model congruency will develop.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Sep 20, 2017)

Is there going to be any frost on the pumpkin ?


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 20, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Is there going to be any frost on the pumpkin ?



Depends on where the pumpkin is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Is there going to be any frost on the pumpkin ?



Eventually.


----------



## fountain (Sep 21, 2017)

I will bet the farm we will see a frost at least once Jan 2018


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2017)

fountain said:


> I will bet the farm we will see a frost at least once Jan 2018



You like living on the edge don't you, you rebel. 

In other news, several road passages were closed in the Sierra Nevada range today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like the GFS is insistent on keeping Maria out to sea, at least where the Southeast is concerned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2017)

Meanwhile, somewhere in California.......

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">SLOW MOTION SNOW - Looking more like a Winter Wonderland in parts of California! Are you ready for more? #cawx pic.twitter.com/MMcbaKjlYs</p>— WeatherNation (@WeatherNation) September 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 22, 2017)

Oct 1st cool down????????????????


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Gauge may be on the fritz but it's showing 90 degrees IMBY.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 22, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> Gauge may be on the fritz but it's showing 90 degrees IMBY.



Fall doesn't arrive until 4:02 this afternoon. Get your jacket ready.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 22, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Oct 1st cool down????????????????



It's normally 85 degrees on opening day of rifle season.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just had a nice pop up thunderstorm come through and drop a bunch of rain. Odd thing was, this line was coming east to west. I'm assuming that's because of the hurricane?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 23, 2017)

Pole shift due to Planet X


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Just had a nice pop up thunderstorm come through and drop a bunch of rain. Odd thing was, this line was coming east to west. I'm assuming that's because of the hurricane?



Yep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2017)

I wondered why we were having east winds today. 

Sure didn`t get any rain though. Don`t look like any is in our forecast for a couple of years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I wondered why we were having east winds today.
> 
> Sure didn`t get any rain though. Don`t look like any is in our forecast for a couple of years.



Careful now.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 23, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Pole shift due to Planet X



Yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful now.





How about some in the next week?


----------



## fountain (Sep 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> How about some in the next week?



It's time to plant plots nic, you know it's not gonna rain for weeks now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> How about some in the next week?



Lots of high pressure for the next couple of weeks so it's gonna be tough.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

Got a text from a friend in the hills Montana yesterday ... He had a fresh 6 inches of snow on the ground and he and his wife were out chasing elk in the snow this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a text from a friend in the hills Montana yesterday ... He had a fresh 6 inches of snow on the ground and he and his wife were out chasing elk in the snow this weekend.



I am jealous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2017)

Last week in Denali Nat. Park in Alaska.


It is coming, just be patient.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just saw a murder of crows going south this evening. Early winter?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Just saw a murder of crows going south this evening. Early winter?



Crows migrate? 

Either way bring on the pipe freezing cold! Except for at NCHibillys place ... May it stay in the mid fifties for the low... On account he hates winter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Crows migrate?



Not typically, not in the south.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Crows migrate?
> 
> Either way bring on the pipe freezing cold! Except for at NCHibillys place ... May it stay in the mid fifties for the low... On account he hates winter!



Actually, I don't really hate winter. I like it and enjoy it for a while. It just lasts so long here. It starts in early November most years. By late March-mid April, I'm very ready for spring, but it's still snowing and freezing. I do not enjoy driving 80 miles round trip over slick roads amongst hundreds of idiots sliding around, either. It gets old after a few months of everything being dead and gray and frozen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, I don't really hate winter. I like it and enjoy it for a while. It just lasts so long here. It starts in early November most years. By late March-mid April, I'm very ready for spring, but it's still snowing and freezing. I do not enjoy driving 80 miles round trip over slick roads amongst hundreds of idiots sliding around, either. It gets old after a few months of everything being dead and gray and frozen.



Totally understand


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2017)

Cool down starts tomorrow and will it be the push into fall weather? Local boys think so. I hope so!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 27, 2017)

When is it gona rain...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> When is it gona rain...



Neva .... To many food plots being planted so mother nature is messing with us.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 28, 2017)

GFS showing a chance of rain for us Monday into Tuesday as of this morning....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2017)

Glenn Burns had a preview of the fall pattern setting up and said expect warmer and dryer than normal.  

Said sumpin' bout La Nina in the gulf and things of that nature.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> GFS showing a chance of rain for us Monday into Tuesday as of this morning....



You better wash your truck


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 28, 2017)

We had another pop up storm over Flintstone yesterday that dropped a little rain. Second time this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> GFS showing a chance of rain for us Monday into Tuesday as of this morning....





blood on the ground said:


> You better wash your truck



You'd better wash it twice and wax it three times if you want to help the GFS be right.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 28, 2017)

Another rain shower today. Just enough to get the grass wet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Another rain shower today. Just enough to get the grass wet.



that's good .. most of us went from feast to famine with rain!


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> that's good .. most of us went from feast to famine with rain!



What's funny is less than a few hundred yards from home, it's dry as a bone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2017)

It is currently 51 in Breckenridge,  Co.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2017)

thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2017)

Supposed to be in the 40s here next few nights.


----------



## fountain (Sep 30, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> Glenn Burns had a preview of the fall pattern setting up and said expect warmer and dryer than normal.
> 
> Said sumpin' bout La Nina in the gulf and things of that nature.



Don't they say that for every winter??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2017)

fountain said:


> Don't they say that for every winter??



No ... Sometimes they say wetter and colder than normal ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2017)

54 perfect degrees here this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2017)

38* here this morning. Durn near frosty.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> 38* here this morning. Durn near frosty.



I thought I heard a grumble rolling down the Smokey's this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I thought I heard a grumble rolling down the Smokey's this morning.



Had to be gas.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 54 perfect degrees here this morning.



Unless you're on the lake, in shorts (though I did have a hoodie on), trying to fish. Then it's a little chilly (but I'll take that over the heat), impossible to cast, and the fish are post frontal. Never mind when the wind comes across the boat, grabs some spray from the wake, and throws it in your face/chest. 

Still, beats a day behind a desk like I am right now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to be gas.



That was localized the Flowery Branch area. It's the logical conclusion to a Mexican lunch, seasoned and smoked pork chops for dinner with mixed veggies and a splash of bourbon. Fire in the hole!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Man, I so belong in Summit County Colorado. This is what they woke up to in Breckenridge this morning.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2017)

No thanks. But I will take a bitterly cold winter that gets the water temps down into the 40s in Lanier. Those gill lice need to die, and right now.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Oct 2, 2017)

What's temps look like for next week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> What's temps look like for next week?



Well, on the Weather Channel online is says it's a 10 day forecast, but if you count the days it's two weeks / 13 days.  Only they could screw that one up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 2, 2017)

Will it rain this weekend????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Will it rain this weekend????



Somewhere.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, on the Weather Channel online is says it's a 10 day forecast, but if you count the days it's two weeks / 13 days.  Only they could screw that one up.



Days 11-13 are just guesses. Days 1-10 are educated guesses.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No thanks. But I will take a bitterly cold winter that gets the water temps down into the 40s in Lanier. Those gill lice need to die, and right now.



Gill lice live on trout here in water that never hardly gets out of the 40s.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Gill lice live on trout here in water that never hardly gets out of the 40s.



You realize you just ruined his day,,,,,,,,,right??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2017)

Bring on the snow and ice!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 3, 2017)

Spank is talking possible tropical system impacting us this weekend Saturday into Monday. We're camping so probably about right!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 3, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Gill lice live on trout here in water that never hardly gets out of the 40s.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You realize you just ruined his day,,,,,,,,,right??



Days. He ruined my days. This summer stunk for fishing for me. I could have likely done better had I trolled, but I don't like the stress that puts on them. At least with the winter they will have more healthy water to oxygenate and be under less stress in general than dealing with them in the summer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2017)

its gona rain this weekend!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> its gona rain this weekend!!!



Simmer down Elvis. Where are you getting this information?

Oh to be in Montana. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">@mikeseidel This was taken in Rocky Boy, Montana! 30&#39; of snow with 8&#39; drifts in some places!! #mtwx #weatherchannel pic.twitter.com/L212uTKaS6</p>— Shawn & Steph White (@ShawnStephWhite) October 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

The EURO is saying them hairicanes ain't done yet. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">ECMWF 12z surely has escalated threat for northern Gulf Coast from potential hurricane  <br>975 mb is no picnic at all. pic.twitter.com/9aKssyGIXn</p>— Ryan Maue (@RyanMaue) October 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

Better look. 

Here's the GFS.

<p>via GIPHY</p>

And here's the Euro.

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

That there ain't nothin to laugh at. 985 mb low with 50kt wind barbs present on the ESE sides. That's 57.5 mph.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">ECMWF ensemble spaghetti for 12z -- Invest 90L development in Gulf of Mexico into this weekend.  <br>More goodies from me @weatherdotus pic.twitter.com/k9NaaiFG9P</p>— Ryan Maue (@RyanMaue) October 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## fountain (Oct 3, 2017)

What kind of dates we talking on this rig?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2017)

No offense Miggy but I'm ready for 3D winter weather posts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2017)

Great.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That there ain't nothin to laugh at. 985 mb low with 50kt wind barbs present on the ESE sides. That's 57.5 mph.



But I just got all the limbs picked up from under the pecan trees this weekend!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2017)

fountain said:


> What kind of dates we talking on this rig?


The map of it in S. Ga is late Sunday night into Monday, then it will move north from there up the middle of the state.................IF it all comes together and the EURO wins out over the GFS. 


doenightmare said:


> No offense Miggy but I'm ready for 3D winter weather posts.


I heard dat. Somebody will have to teach him how to use GON again. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> But I just got all the limbs picked up from under the pecan trees this weekend!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That there ain't nothin to laugh at. 985 mb low with 50kt wind barbs present on the ESE sides. That's 57.5 mph.



Ugg this seriously needs to GO. AWAY.


----------



## jeardley (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm not suprised. Haven't been deep sea fishing in a number of years and have a trip booked this coming Saturday out of destin. I'm gonna be heartbroken if this comes together


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2017)

It's real nice and breezy down here right now. Debris still falling out of trees.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2017)

Looking too much like Opal to suit me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

GFS has a weaker system moving into Mobile / Louisiana area on Sunday.






EURO still has a more potent system moving in at 991mb in the armpit of Fl and up through SOWEGA. It appears to have adjusted slightly east once it gets into Ga from yesterdays prognostications.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looking too much like Opal to suit me.



Sure hope not!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure hope not!



Me 4


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me 4



Just give us 2 days of slow steady rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just give us 2 days of slow steady rain



Oh, so now you want to be demanding....


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Mig - I have a saltwater trip planned to Carrabelle, FL Friday through Monday. NOAA weather forecast is catching my eye with the little disturbance around the southern tip of FL. Thoughts on if that little puppy throws a monkey wrench into the fishing plans?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so now you want to be demanding....



 Like you or Mark have any control of the weather.  You only let us know what the patterns are showing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Mig - I have a saltwater trip planned to Carrabelle, FL Friday through Monday. NOAA weather forecast is catching my eye with the little disturbance around the southern tip of FL. Thoughts on if that little puppy throws a monkey wrench into the fishing plans?



See below, or above (depending on how your viewer controls are set up here) maps regarding what could be moving in weekend. If the GFS is right it will be a bit choppy. If the EURO is right, Carrabelle will be a bad place to be.


----------



## keithsto (Oct 4, 2017)

11am advisory cone


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, that answers my question. Boat is staying in the drive way. [insert Homer Simpson "DOH" here]


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Thanks guys, that answers my question. Boat is staying in the drive way. [insert Homer Simpson "DOH" here]



FWIW, fishing off of the Savannah coast should be great this weekend. Just sayin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey DDD, maybe we'll get lucky and get some of the spill over from those yankees to our north. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">If youre going to get as much snow as we have, there has to be alot of fighting going on and so Drudge" forecast" is rehash in words<br>of ours pic.twitter.com/zv1toDpPX3</p>— Joe *******i (@BigJoeBastardi) October 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FWIW, fishing off of the Savannah coast should be great this weekend. Just sayin.



Thanks Mig. I had a free room and board in Florida so was really counting on those chickens before they hatched.

I assume the wind will be super laid back around Savannah because of these storms that are a brewin'?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like my favorite little town Apalachicola, is gonna get thumped.


----------



## JSnake (Oct 4, 2017)

keithsto said:


> 11am advisory cone




Fantastic...I'm heading to Orlando this weekend


----------



## fountain (Oct 4, 2017)

Reckon it will turn into a hurricane as it comes across the gulf?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Thanks Mig. I had a free room and board in Florida so was really counting on those chickens before they hatched.
> 
> I assume the wind will be super laid back around Savannah because of these storms that are a brewin'?



I'm not guaranteeing that, but coming off of a full moon the red and trout bite up in the grass ought to be spectacular.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not guaranteeing that, but coming off of a full moon the red and trout bite up in the grass ought to be spectacular.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better look.
> 
> Here's the GFS.
> 
> ...



Told you it was gon rain this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Told you it was gon rain this weekend.



Meeeebeee,,,,,,,,,,,,somewhere.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Simmer down Elvis. Where are you getting this information?



NWS disco


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> NWS disco



JB on Twitter is saying the potential for this to be a 3 by landfall is there and not to be surprised if that happens.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 4, 2017)

I am hoping for a tropical storm or depression by landfall!  I don't want s repeat of Irma or worse!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2017)

Have one more plot to plant this weekend. Hope we get a windless but log soaking rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

Dadgum, can't believe the EURO changed to agree with the GFS.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2017)

more rain for GA that way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

NHC moved their cone to reflect the EURO move.


----------



## fountain (Oct 5, 2017)

Ahh, it turned more away from us.  Rain chances going away...☹


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

fountain said:


> Ahh, it turned more away from us.  Rain chances going away...☹



Not necessarily, under the EURO, because the wettest part of a system like this is on the Eastern side.

However, the GFS pretty much does away with Nate by landfall. 

If the EURO continues trending towards the GFS, DDD and I are going to have to have a discussion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2017)

I don`t wish storms like that on anybody, but Southwest Georgia doesn`t need any more wind. We`ve already had a gracious plenty for this decade. 

There`s folks around here who still have tarps on homes from the January tornadoes.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not necessarily, under the EURO, because the wettest part of a system like this is on the Eastern side.
> 
> However, the GFS pretty much does away with Nate by landfall.
> 
> If the EURO continues trending towards the GFS, DDD and I are going to have to have a discussion.



 is there a chance this pulls some cold air down from the norf


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> is there a chance this pulls some cold air down from the norf



Hurricanes don't pull air in the manner you are speaking . 

HOWEVER, look for a good slow soakin rain around the 17th with some very noticable temperature changes to come in behind it around the 18th / 19th.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks like good times ahead for Gulf shores.. I sure hope this turns into a nothing event... Except we need rain here in the 30132


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hurricanes don't pull air in the manner you are speaking .
> 
> HOWEVER, look for a good slow soakin rain around the 17th with some very noticable temperature changes to come in behind it around the 18th / 19th.



It was 54* here in loganville when we pulled up on the job this Mornin. If it's cooler than that come opening morning of rifle season


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like good times ahead for Gulf shores.. I sure hope this turns into a nothing event... Except we need rain here in the 30132



X2 on the rain. We go from feast to famine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> It was 54* here in loganville when we pulled up on the job this Mornin. If it's cooler than that come opening morning of rifle season



High temps on the 20th and morning temps on the 21st. 
 You're welcome.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2017)

41* here this morning. It's finally got up to 45* now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> High temps on the 20th and morning temps on the 21st.
> You're welcome.



I never ask, but what about rain forecast for these exact dates? Mainly the Savannah area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I never ask, but what about rain forecast for these exact dates? Mainly the Savannah area.



Looks like a slight chance on the 20th with it moving out by the 21st. Coastal rain for the most part. 

BUT, we are talking 15 days out. That forecast most certainly will change.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like a slight chance on the 20th with it moving out by the 21st. Coastal rain for the most part.
> 
> BUT, we are talking 15 days out. That forecast most certainly will change.



THANKS! 
My boy is saying his marriage vows outside in Savannah on the 21st.


----------



## keithsto (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum, can't believe the EURO changed to agree with the GFS.



They're thinking the system around SFL & Bahamas sticks around long enough in the gulf to pull Nate its way I think.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2017)

Congrats to the boy, MRs Htwotu!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THANKS!
> My boy is saying his marriage vows outside in Savannah on the 21st.


 Prayin for great weather, can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> High temps on the 20th and morning temps on the 21st.
> You're welcome.



I likey. Thx


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2017)

Hopefully Nate will cooperate and bring most of Ga a couple of days of a good slow soakin rain. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully Nate will cooperate and bring most of Ga a couple of days of a good slow soakin rain.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## malak05 (Oct 7, 2017)

Need Migs input nate is now officially a hurricane and didn't end up with much land interaction and in past couple of hours looks like it's blown up, intense strengthing it seems at this rate this things got legs and this guy could very well over perform


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Need Migs input nate is now officially a hurricane and didn't end up with much land interaction and in past couple of hours looks like it's blown up, intense strengthing it seems at this rate this things got legs and this guy could very well over perform



I really don't expect Nate to strengthen much more. At the speed it is moving it will be a quick impact storm and then over. It will be nothing like Irma in terms of duration over landmass. I do however expect it to be a tighter wound, violent little CAT1 or min CAT2 that will spin off a larger number of tornadoes than we saw with Irma. Warning times for these spin ups will be minimal to non-existent so keeping your head on a swivel will be important. It will also have the capability to dump copious amounts of rain in isolated locations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

A couple of watch warning maps here. For my SOWEGA friends, please realize that storms don't abide by state and county boundaries. What you are seeing with your region being in the white is a failure of your NWS area office to get their heads out of their rectal cavity and pay attention to the potential for a watch to be needed contrary to all other NWS area managers around them.


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THANKS!
> My boy is saying his marriage vows outside in Savannah on the 21st.



Oh stop it. You ain't old enough to have a boy that age.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2017)

I had a delayed flight during Irma by a day and am as of now supposed to fly tomorrow at 6...Hmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I had a delayed flight during Irma by a day and am as of now supposed to fly tomorrow at 6...Hmmm



Where we going?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I had a delayed flight during Irma by a day and am as of now supposed to fly tomorrow at 6...Hmmm



So these big whirly things are your fault.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll be out there tomorrow trying to get out on first flight out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

NWS update


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the expected surge supposed to be?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nate's tenticles are reaching out pretty far. Farther than what was predicted. Don't let this one catch you off guard.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 7, 2017)

I just hope I get some rain in Emanuel co.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nate's tenticles are reaching out pretty far. Farther than what was predicted. Don't let this one catch you off guard.



The most damage we ever received in woodstock was from Cindy in 2005 along a similar path and was a weak storm. Tornadoes out the wazoo.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 7, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> The most damage we ever received in woodstock was from Cindy in 2005 along a similar path and was a weak storm. Tornadoes out the wazoo.



We are having drenching storms right now with some major lighting and micro bursts. The bands were predicted to be offshore and draw all the moisture out of Florida. Ain't happening. We have already been concerned about losing power again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> We are having drenching storms right now with some major lighting and micro bursts. The bands were predicted to be offshore and draw all the moisture out of Florida. Ain't happening. We have already been concerned about losing power again.





Ya`ll hang tough, Luk. We`ve just got one light rain so far, and it`s done quit for now. Looks like what is getting ya`ll is headed our way.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll hang tough, Luk. We`ve just got one light rain so far, and it`s done quit for now. Looks like what is getting ya`ll is headed our way.



Yes it is. Looks like the outer band on this one ain't playing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

Adjusted map


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

NWS just updated their watch map for Alabama and Georgia


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2017)

The future cast has one big band coming through central ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

Chickasaw Alabama, just north of Mobile. 

Definitely not an Irma, but lots of water pushed inland by the surge.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Some before and after #Nate storm surge in Chickasaw, Alabama along Eight Mile Creek. @NWSMobile @fmtalk1065 @JimCantore pic.twitter.com/lZlPOHgbAw</p>— Christopher Andrews (@Andrews3324) October 8, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Where we going?



Starting today through Friday:

Atlanta/Minneapolis/Fargo; Wed, Fargo/Minneapolis/Atlanta/Ft. Myers; Thursday, Ft. Meyers/LaGuardia/Boston; Friday, Boston/Atlanta

I'm tired, to much travel lately. But bills are bills. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So these big whirly things are your fault.



I only ride on the ones that put out the most amounts of chem trail/ mile.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Starting today through Friday:
> 
> Atlanta/Minneapolis/Fargo; Wed, Fargo/Minneapolis/Atlanta/Ft. Myers; Thursday, Ft. Meyers/LaGuardia/Boston; Friday, Boston/Atlanta
> 
> ...



Take your jacket. Two of those locations will have highs in the 50's.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take your jacket. Two of those locations will have highs in the 50's.



I saw that, low 31. If I get delayed today, even by an hour, I am canceling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I saw that, low 31. If I get delayed today, even by an hour, I am canceling.



Lightweight......


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight......





Hopefully this thing stays west.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like they're starting to fire up to our East / Southeast.
Severe Thunderstorm Warning for down around Milledgeville.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Severe Thunderstorm Warning including Milledgeville GA until 2:15 PM EDT pic.twitter.com/MfwD4OpZpi</p>— NWS Atlanta (@NWSAtlanta) October 8, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2017)

We must not be living right around here. 2/10ths of an inch. Our drought continues with a vengeance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

Can somebody explain to me what this is? Strong Storm Alert??? Do meteorologist in S. Ga. have their own language and warning / watch system???

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">STRONG STORM ALERT for Coffee & Atkinson County until 3:15 p.m. @wfxl #Nate #gawx @CityofDouglasGA pic.twitter.com/OS5CD4u8lM</p>— Kerri Copello (@KerriWFXL) October 8, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool website

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=32.80;-85.43;7&l=gust&t=20171008/18&w=strong


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

weird line of wind east of Macon


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 8, 2017)

Im at the airport and although birds are flying, good god the ride here was turrible.


----------



## fountain (Oct 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We must not be living right around here. 2/10ths of an inch. Our drought continues with a vengeance.



Same here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like they're starting to fire up to our East / Southeast.
> Severe Thunderstorm Warning for down around Milledgeville.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Severe Thunderstorm Warning including Milledgeville GA until 2:15 PM EDT pic.twitter.com/MfwD4OpZpi</p>— NWS Atlanta (@NWSAtlanta) October 8, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>





gobbleinwoods said:


> weird line of wind east of Macon



I must have slept through it(working night shift)

I woke up to no power at the house, and had to leave for work before it came back on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey NC Hillbilly. Isn't this near your hood?

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">More flooding in Boone @wxbrad pic.twitter.com/R0SHAib3lh</p>— Mark Beno (@32brownsfan) October 9, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey NC Hillbilly. Isn't this near your hood?
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">More flooding in Boone @wxbrad pic.twitter.com/R0SHAib3lh</p>— Mark Beno (@32brownsfan) October 9, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



I have been to Boone twice in three weeks and had no idea. Was just there on Thursday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I have been to Boone twice in three weeks and had no idea. Was just there on Thursday.



NCHillbilly might have floated 1/2 way to South Caroline. Haven't seen him on here since the floods up there.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NCHillbilly might have floated 1/2 way to South Caroline. Haven't seen him on here since the floods up there.



I am in ND today. Stunning!!!!

I would move here if the wiff would agree. Was 32 here this morning with the wind. 27 tonight without the wind..I didnt bring but a vest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I am in ND today. Stunning!!!!
> 
> I would move here if the wiff would agree. Was 32 here this morning with the wind. 27 tonight without the wind..I didnt bring but a vest.



You were warned. 


How about Estes Park Colorado?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were warned.
> 
> 
> How about Estes Park Colorado?



Jeeze do they not have fall out there.... Straight from summer to winter with snow and ice. 
How long before you will be ready to ride?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeeze do they not have fall out there.... Straight from summer to winter with snow and ice.
> How long before you will be ready to ride?



I've been ready for going on nigh 30 years. The wife hasn't.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, feels like summer time has arrived


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Well, feels like summer time has arrived



Patience Obi-Wan. 

In another 7 to 8 days we will be back to normal fall temps. BTW, Thanks to DDD for giving me a heads up on Dr. Maue's departure from WXBell. Now the good stuff is free.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2017)

Daily snow pic. Vail Co anyone?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2017)

Smh. Showing snow pics while im out here working in this weather. Come on some crisp cool weather


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2017)

My weather app says it's 83*. Dew point is 73*. Feels like 89*. I think I'm going home, this is ridiculous


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey NC Hillbilly. Isn't this near your hood?
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">More flooding in Boone @wxbrad pic.twitter.com/R0SHAib3lh</p>— Mark Beno (@32brownsfan) October 9, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> NCHillbilly might have floated 1/2 way to South Caroline. Haven't seen him on here since the floods up there.



Naw, Boone is a couple hours NE of me. I'm in the Smokies. We got about 4" right here, more a little to the south of me. I just been huntin and stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2017)

Today's snow pic brought to you from..........

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"> HELLO SNOW! Fresh snow seen today from Breckenridge, Colorado. Photo credit: Lowell McCoy. #Snow #COwx pic.twitter.com/NMackOpKjM</p>— Mark Tarello (@mark_tarello) October 2, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2017)

It`s so hot and humid down here that heat monkeys are rippling off the peanuts that were pulled yesterday in front of the house. It`s plumb miserable outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s so hot and humid down here that heat monkeys are rippling off the peanuts that were pulled yesterday in front of the house. It`s plumb miserable outside.



I'm tired of it. DDD came in here in early September and promised us this was about to end. 

I'm here to say DDD is a liar...


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm tired of it. DDD came in here in early September and promised us this was about to end.
> 
> I'm here to say DDD is a liar...


I think hes is trying to keep  this hot  weather around so he can get some extra fishing in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2017)

In case y'all wanna watch something cool. 

SpaceX Echostar launch in T-minus 8 minutes with a 2 hour window beyond that. 

https://livestream.com/accounts/20522137/events/7798798


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

That was cool miggy! Earth looked round didn't it?


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 11, 2017)

Bring on spring time!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That was cool miggy! Earth looked round didn't it?



Shhhhhh. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Bring on spring time!!!



You must be looking for some cooler weather also


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You must be looking for some cooler weather also



Either that or the heat finally got to him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Crakajak (Oct 12, 2017)

If your teasing us we might have to reduce you to the same status as the local weather talkers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> If your teasing us we might have to reduce you to the same status as the local weather talkers.



Don't threaten and cuss me like that. I'll take my toys and go home.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 12, 2017)

So much for that humidity relief Joanne Feldman forecasted for today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2017)

If you believe strongly enough you can make it happen.

You do believe don't you?

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Enjoying a #snowy afternoon in #Breck pic.twitter.com/qMh102aFlN</p>— Breckenridge Resort (@breckenridgemtn) October 6, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 12, 2017)

When will DDD come in and tell us that a long, cold winter is in store???? Isn't that what the persimmons are saying?


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you believe strongly enough you can make it happen.
> 
> You do believe don't you?
> 
> ...



I believe its mid Oct and we are as hot as some of the days in July /Aug.
I believe its going to get cooler at some point.

You must know sumpin we don't. You been looking in the crystal ball?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2017)

Today was considerably cooler than yesterday for sure!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2017)

My foots were hot this mornin


----------



## DDD (Oct 14, 2017)

Winter Weather thoughts coming in early November.  

I am not overly excited... I will just say that.  Hoping that some weather data between now and then will change my outlook.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Oct 14, 2017)

Ah, man


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2017)

DDD said:


> Winter Weather thoughts coming in early November.
> 
> I am not overly excited... I will just say that.  Hoping that some weather data between now and then will change my outlook.





I`m don`t particular like the sound of that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m don`t particular like the sound of that.



Infract him Nic. I wouldn't put up with that kind of talk if I were you.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Infract him Nic. I wouldn't put up with that kind of talk if I were you.



Eggzactly - tell us what we wanna hear. I got no stomach for the truff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2017)

Some very cool flat earth viewing out the window of the ISS at some night lights and thunderstorms. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Clouds   desert colours at dusk    Italy    lightning    ... I wish I had more time to look out of the window! #VITAmission pic.twitter.com/Ds6cLtllS6</p>— Paolo Nespoli (@astro_paolo) October 15, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some very cool flat earth viewing out the window of the ISS at some night lights and thunderstorms.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Clouds   desert colours at dusk    Italy    lightning    ... I wish I had more time to look out of the window! #VITAmission pic.twitter.com/Ds6cLtllS6</p>— Paolo Nespoli (@astro_paolo) October 15, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Flatterna pancake!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 15, 2017)

Come on cool weather! Just got groceries and it's another hot and muggy day out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Infract him Nic. I wouldn't put up with that kind of talk if I were you.





He could at least told us a small lie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> He could at least told us a small lie.



Well if it makes you feel better the pattern will be a bit more bearable after this front moves through and then if the CFS models can be believed there is some sho nuff cold air diving down by mid November.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2017)

Can anyone guess where the cool front is right now?


----------



## rospaw (Oct 16, 2017)

Russia?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2017)

Been raining off an on all night in Cartersville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Come on cool weather! Just got groceries and it's another hot and muggy day out there.


How bout your temps now??

I bet your lovin it today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2017)

Feels nice outside... Tempted to set on the porch with the smoke pole for a while!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Feels nice outside... Tempted to set on the porch with the smoke pole for a while!



Can't wait til the rain clears my hood and those temps make it over here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Man, they've got some tough sod over there in Ireland. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="pt" dir="ltr">Carrigaline @NeilRedFM @CorksRedFM pic.twitter.com/D4PgzY4vSA</p>— Simon Murdoch ?? (@Simon_Murdoch) October 16, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 16, 2017)

DDD said:


> Winter Weather thoughts coming in early November.
> 
> I am not overly excited... I will just say that.  Hoping that some weather data between now and then will change my outlook.



How much imby


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2017)

Sure does feel comfortable this morning.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 16, 2017)

Im bout ready for early spring warm weather and spawing largemouths yeyeye


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout your temps now??
> 
> I bet your lovin it today.



This will do quite nicely!


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 16, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im bout ready for early spring warm weather and spawing largemouths yeyeye


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 16, 2017)

Joe Batardi just posted that we may be in some kinda phase 5 trough and showed a map looks to be below avg temps here ??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Joe Batardi just posted that we may be in some kinda phase 5 trough and showed a map looks to be below avg temps here ??????



Only for a few days. By the weekend we will moderate back to normal temps for the season before another dive in Mid November. 

Shhhhhhhhh, don't tell anybody I told you that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Looking forward to next Spring.
Man would I love to get in on some chasing action like this.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">What do u think?! Our "Storm Chasing Masterpiece", this vid gives me goosebumps. Watch full vid on my Facebook. #TornadoHunters #Netflix pic.twitter.com/TU5wxAJjio</p>— Ricky Forbes (@ForbesRicky) October 16, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Good news boys. Of course I've already said this, but seeing Spann repeat it makes it official. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Looks like temperatures will generally remain below average across the Southeast US for the rest of October… pic.twitter.com/U1GMaWKSFt</p>â€” James Spann (@spann) October 16, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

I might have to build the first fire of the season in the fireplace tonight.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2017)

Brrrrrrr im cold tadeff!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only for a few days. By the weekend we will moderate back to normal temps for the season before another dive in Mid November.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhh, don't tell anybody I told you that.



I thought this cool down was supposed to happen this weekend? Dang. A few days to early. Sure feels good though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I thought this cool down was supposed to happen this weekend? Dang. A few days to early. Sure feels good though


It'll still feel good opening morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2017)

Lookin good out there this morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 17, 2017)

35 here.  Finally feeling like October should.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 17, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> 35 here.  Finally feeling like October should.



Amen!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 17, 2017)

wooo!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2017)

Almost ran a fire the house was at 65 when I got home from work. Decided on kickin the central h/a on instead.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2017)

Freezy here this morning.

Saw this in the local forecast:

Wed
OCT 25
	Rain/Snow Showers	
45°30°

60%
	NW 12 mph 	74%


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Freezy here this morning.
> 
> Saw this in the local forecast:
> 
> ...


I saw that potential on the GSF but that air mass is going to have to drop in just right for it to happen. So far it looks like moisture chasing the cold. 

What's the earliest you can remember having snow in the fall up there in the hill country?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2017)

Monday afternoon through Tuesday will be a bad day to make outdoor plans, but the high temps on Wednesday will be superb. Looks like it could get bumpy late Tuesday from NE GA up into SC and NC.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that potential on the GSF but that air mass is going to have to drop in just right for it to happen. So far it looks like moisture chasing the cold.
> 
> What's the earliest you can remember having snow in the fall up there in the hill country?



Accumulating snow, I've seen in October a very few times. Flurries/snow showers in September. We got 6" on Halloween a few years ago. Normally, early-mid November is when it starts. I read somewhere that there has been snow recorded every month of the year above 6000' in western NC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Accumulating snow, I've seen in October a very few times. Flurries/snow showers in September. We got 6" on Halloween a few years ago. Normally, early-mid November is when it starts. I read somewhere that there has been snow recorded every month of the year above 6000' in western NC.



Well, if the cold air the CFS is showing for mid-November happens you could be on schedule. It's a nasty blast of arctic air gonna come pouring in.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 18, 2017)

Good for the food plots


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Good for the food plots



Times two.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 18, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Times two.



You have two plots? Lucky dawg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2017)

WOW!!! I bet that hurt!
It definitely left a mark. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Sparky the bison, moved slower after being struck by lightning.️This made him a bit of a loner. Not anymore...? https://t.co/XkEDsDZ2Dd pic.twitter.com/wK67iDkHsA</p>— US Fish and Wildlife (@USFWS) October 17, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2017)

Spectacular video of Hurricane Ophelia blowing a waterfall uphill as it hit the British Isle. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Ex-Hurricane Ophelia ? hit the British Isles causing widespread damage. Winds ?️were strong enough to invert this small waterfall. pic.twitter.com/SnOtm6ePEL</p>— WeatherNation (@WeatherNation) October 19, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2017)

The GFS 2m Temp ensemble doesn't have us hitting 70 degrees again for a high after the 25th anytime in the near future. 

Upper graph is high temps, lower graph is low temps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2017)

And lastly, there is no politically correct way to say this.

If you wish to get a good look at Uranus, tonight is the night. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-uranus-thursday-night-astronomy-planet/


----------



## rydert (Oct 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And lastly, there is no politically correct way to say this.
> 
> If you wish to get a good look at Uranus, tonight is the night.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-uranus-thursday-night-astronomy-planet/


----------



## Mountainbuck (Oct 19, 2017)

Loving the temps


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And lastly, there is no politically correct way to say this.
> 
> If you wish to get a good look at Uranus, tonight is the night.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-uranus-thursday-night-astronomy-planet/



You bring out the juvenile in all of us....


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The GFS 2m Temp ensemble doesn't have us hitting 70 degrees again for a high after the 25th anytime in the near future.
> 
> Upper graph is high temps, lower graph is low temps.



Cool. I'm taking most of the second week of gun season off to chase pine goats. Last year that week was hot and dry as a bone


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And lastly, there is no politically correct way to say this.
> 
> If you wish to get a good look at Uranus, tonight is the night.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-uranus-thursday-night-astronomy-planet/



I've been in Seattle all week, I haven't seen the sun or Moon in a week. Tonight's the night!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And lastly, there is no politically correct way to say this.
> 
> If you wish to get a good look at Uranus, tonight is the night.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-uranus-thursday-night-astronomy-planet/



Sure there is. If you want to see the 8th planet from the sun...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sure there is. If you want to see the 8th planet from the sun...



uranus is 7 th planet.


----------



## rospaw (Oct 21, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And lastly, there is no politically correct way to say this.
> 
> If you wish to get a good look at Uranus, tonight is the night.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-uranus-thursday-night-astronomy-planet/




Need a LARGE mirror on your TELEscope to see some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2017)

Got some unsettled weather in S. AL right now. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Tornado/funnel cloud near AL181 east of Fairhope in Baldwin County, AL... @NWSMobile @spann pic.twitter.com/reSrVcHeOv</p>— Spinks Megginson (@rzweather) October 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2017)

I know the folks picking peanuts and cotton ain`t happy right now, but we did finally get some rain last night and it looks like we in for more throughout the morning. Sounds nice on the metal roof right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like I'll be building a fire in the fireplace in the evenings pretty soon.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 23, 2017)

Miggy,
Congrats on your pics.
Now you are making some folks around here happy with the cooler temps. Maybe we won't be so grumpy now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Miggy,
> Congrats on your pics.
> Now you are making some folks around here happy with the cooler temps. Maybe we won't be so grumpy now.



Not a chance. As long as Commies exist in this country I will be grumpy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2017)

Floody here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2017)

Just a fair warning. DDD may come in here saying the sss,,,,,,,,,,sssss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,snnn,,,,,,,,,,, that evil word over the next two weeks, but it's nothing to worry about. Just him getting giddy about the prospect within 400 miles of us.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2017)

Slim chance of the S-thing here tomorrow night according to the local 4cast. Hard freeze for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Slim chance of the S-thing here tomorrow night according to the local 4cast. Hard freeze for sure.



We're not talking about tomorrow night. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">In a new blog post coming soon, even though I am allegedly on vacation, I will look at this short-term output with regard to winter #gawx pic.twitter.com/U7xzMgwQVi</p>— Kirk Mellish (@MellishMeterWSB) October 23, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2017)

Here is our local for Sunday: 

Sun
OCT 29
	Rain to Snow	
39°21°

80%
	NW 12 mph 	
	A steady rain in the morning tapering to showers and becoming mixed with snow in the afternoon. High 39F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precip 80%.

Sun Night
OCT 29
	Snow Showers Early	
--21°

60%
	NW 10 mph 	
	Snow showers early. Breaks in the overcast later. Low 21F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 60%. Snow accumulations less than one inch.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a fair warning. DDD may come in here saying the sss,,,,,,,,,,sssss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,snnn,,,,,,,,,,, that evil word over the next two weeks, but it's nothing to worry about. Just him getting giddy about the prospect within 400 miles of us.



James Spann had an interesting facebook posting today.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 24, 2017)

Im gonna just go ahead and put up the res of my stove pipe outside this week and be ready cause I think ill be burning a far pretty soon!! YEYEYEYEYE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2017)

I tried to get DDD to come on here and talk about it, but he's still pouting from last winters lame showing.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to get DDD to come on here and talk about it, but he's still pouting from last winters lame showing.



Peoples needs to know abouts the snow, except Smokey since he is under a no snow dome...

James Spann is saying 40's for highs and rain in north Ala. saturday.
Sunday for us??????DDD...MIGGY......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Peoples needs to know abouts the snow, except Smokey since he is under a no snow dome...
> 
> James Spann is saying 40's for highs and rain in north Ala. saturday.
> Sunday for us??????DDD...MIGGY......



Nope, not gonna do it. This is DDD's territory. 

Want me to publish his cell phone number here for everybody to use?


----------



## normaldave (Oct 24, 2017)

A representation of what happens when DDD's light comes on in the forum, right after the "S" word is first mentioned... (fwiw, I'm the one on the lower left of the screen...)

Edit: must have broken the rules, I copied the embed code in a youtube for the monolith scene (dawn of man) in 2001 a space odyssey.

Well,  you get the idea..."What's DDD going to say?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2017)

When DDD does show up in here you'll here him spouting off at the mouth about the QBO (Quasi-Biennial Oscillation)

Just grin and nod like you understand it and wait for him to get to the point.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When DDD does show up in here you'll here him spouting off at the mouth about the QBO (Quasi-Biennial Oscillation)
> 
> Just grin and nod like you understand it and wait for him to get to the point.



Sort of like in the PF!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 24, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Peoples needs to know abouts the snow, except Smokey since he is under a no snow dome...
> 
> James Spann is saying 40's for highs and rain in north Ala. saturday.
> Sunday for us??????DDD...MIGGY......



The no snow dome is the debil.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> The no snow dome is the debil.


You need to do a proper snow dance to make it go away.
Mebe DDD can make it snow up your way this year since 
you have been left out so much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Sort of like in the PF!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 25, 2017)

38 this morning. My old house with old windows struggles to get above 65 these days during the day and drops rather quick at night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2017)

If you're going to be up in Gatlinburg the beginning of next week you might just see a flake or three.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2017)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Monday morning could be the #firstfreeze for parts of north GA. Check out your forecast: https://t.co/h7ZIW7Ntsf. #gawx pic.twitter.com/Gl2AHChPU4</p>— NWS Atlanta (@NWSAtlanta) October 25, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2017)

I can't believe the boy ain't got his rear end in here yet.

Here's a teaser from North Georgia Weather on Facebook.

I think it's a little aggressive, but given the last map I saw for mid November, maybe not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2017)

BTW & FWIW it is snowing in Charleston WV right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2017)

It is frozen hard here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> It is frozen hard here this morning.



Pink is not the color you want to see, especially this early in the season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 26, 2017)

So you saying the Euro is saying sometime between now and December 8th we gona get a dusting?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't know about crunchy rain, but I do know I had frost on my windshield this morning and that's a drastic change from this time last week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> So you saying the Euro is saying sometime between now and December 8th we gona get a dusting?



Basically, since DDD won't come in here and play that's all I got for you.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 26, 2017)

How much rain this Saturday. Trying to decide to camp or just hunt Saturday morning. If it's going to be a wash out , I would rather see it from my lazy boy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2017)

3ringer said:


> How much rain this Saturday. Trying to decide to camp or just hunt Saturday morning. If it's going to be a wash out , I would rather see it from my lazy boy.



If I were hunting I would definitely be there for the morning feeding frenzy. It will come through fast and be extremely windy and hard to hunt after the front passes. One timeline I saw had the rain band moving through around noonish to 1pm. I suppose that is all relevant to where you are at the time. Don't think it will be a lot of rain, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 26, 2017)

Yayyyy 20 deg drop in temps on my wedding day Saturday whoooooop!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yayyyy 20 deg drop in temps on my wedding day Saturday whoooooop!



Dude!!!! You're gettin hitched?????

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yayyyy 20 deg drop in temps on my wedding day Saturday whoooooop!



You still have time to back out... Blame it on the rain.... Mon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2017)

Y'all read this and tell me what it says. This is why I stick with Severe Weather. I don't do backwards Greek. 

http://www.northgeorgiawx.com/weather-blog/ninas-qbos-and-our-winter-weather


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I were hunting I would definitely be there for the morning feeding frenzy. It will come through fast and be extremely windy and hard to hunt after the front passes. One timeline I saw had the rain band moving through around noonish to 1pm. I suppose that is all relevant to where you are at the time. Don't think it will be a lot of rain, but I've been wrong before.



Thank You Sir , if the rain only last for a hour or two , we can wait it out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all read this and tell me what it says. This is why I stick with Severe Weather. I don't do backwards Greek.
> 
> http://www.northgeorgiawx.com/weather-blog/ninas-qbos-and-our-winter-weather



Looks like moderate is what we want. 2010-11 was moderate and that's the year we had around 4" at Christmas and another 4-6 sometime in January. Also had below freezing highs for nearly two weeks at the house I remember cause I was scrambling to keep pipes from freezing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all read this and tell me what it says. This is why I stick with Severe Weather. I don't do backwards Greek.
> 
> http://www.northgeorgiawx.com/weather-blog/ninas-qbos-and-our-winter-weather



He don't know. Could be cool rain, could be cold and crunchy rain.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!!! You're gettin hitched?????
> 
> Congratulations !!!!!!



Yep! Weve had to scramble around this week all weather related. We had to move the reception inside. Then yesterday our hotel in Charleston called said hey are having to cancel reservations bec they got 4' of water in that hurricane and FEMA hasn't gave them repair money yet so they are shutting it down.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You still have time to back out... Blame it on the rain.... Mon!



HAHA that's what ppl tell me. But I cant pass her up so ill show up


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHA that's what ppl tell me. But I cant pass her up so ill show up



Dang love struck pups

Anywho... Bring on the pipe freezing cold!!!!

just kidding T4x4 ... May you guys have a wonderful life together! Always remember to meet in the middle and love each other through the thick and thin... Because you WILL have both!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats yota. This coming week last year was hot and dry. I take th e same week off every year. I'm glad it's going to be frigid. 37* in Dublin come Monday morning has got me excited about deer hunting. I hope it gets the big boys on their feet


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh ill take the pipe freezing cold im better prepared than I was in 2010. Got plenty of wood split and waiting to burn yeyeye! Thanks fellas


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats yota. I need to figure out bulk wood storage at my new place that doesn't involve me taking stairs often.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Looks like moderate is what we want. 2010-11 was moderate and that's the year we had around 4" at Christmas and another 4-6 sometime in January. Also had below freezing highs for nearly two weeks at the house I remember cause I was scrambling to keep pipes from freezing.



That was miserable here. We had 30" of wet, heavy snow in the before-Christmas storm that broke and pulled down thousands of trees. Caved in people's roofs and barns and sheds, and took out power to hundreds of thousands. Ambulances and fire trucks and power company trucks couldn't get through the roads because of the snow and all the fallen trees. People died, quite a few of them. They had to get the big graders and articulated loaders out to clear the roads. There were drifts 10-12 feet deep in the low areas. It took months to clean up from it. Then we got the sub-zero cold set in. Don't really see why we "want " more of that. You can have my share of it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2017)

I know there's always bad things that come with snow. Same with rain and wind. But I'd love to have a measurable snow every year here. 4-6" would make me happy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That was miserable here. We had 30" of wet, heavy snow in the before-Christmas storm that broke and pulled down thousands of trees. Caved in people's roofs and barns and sheds, and took out power to hundreds of thousands. Ambulances and fire trucks and power company trucks couldn't get through the roads because of the snow and all the fallen trees. People died, quite a few of them. They had to get the big graders and articulated loaders out to clear the roads. There were drifts 10-12 feet deep in the low areas. It took months to clean up from it. Then we got the sub-zero cold set in. Don't really see why we "want " more of that. You can have my share of it.



Wouldn't wish that on anyone brother! Well almost , I do have one exception!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2017)

Snowing here right now. High is supposed to be 35 today, with 25mph wind gusts. Good day to hole up and eat bacon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Snowing here right now. High is supposed to be 35 today, with 25mph wind gusts. Good day to hole up and eat bacon.



I cruised the Cherohala Skyway yesterday. Up to 4200 ft the color on the mountains was great. Above that up to the summit at 5300 ft was a white out of clouds. Especially at the summit. Couldn't do more than 20 or 30 mph, just couldn't see anything on the road. 

FWIW, you're gonna really love the week of Nov. 13th. Jis sayin dawg.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 29, 2017)

Snow flakes were falling in the 30512 this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I cruised the Cherohala Skyway yesterday. Up to 4200 ft the color on the mountains was great. Above that up to the summit at 5300 ft was a white out of clouds. Especially at the summit. Couldn't do more than 20 or 30 mph, just couldn't see anything on the road.
> 
> FWIW, you're gonna really love the week of Nov. 13th. Jis sayin dawg.



By the middle of November, I pretty much expect it to just continuously suck in a frozen manner from there until about the end of April.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

Blue Ridge Ga right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

Mt. LeConte this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pics Miggy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice pics Miggy



Just pulling them off of different SocMed sites. 

Not ones I took. I was a day early to see the white stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

miguel cervantes said:


> just pulling them off of different socmed sites.
> 
> Not ones i took. I was a day early to see the white stuff.



10 4


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

I must be losing my mind ... Working on my truck and I swear I'm seeing tiny little snow flakes falling.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I must be losing my mind ... Working on my truck and I swear I'm seeing tiny little snow flakes falling.



Lol. I came here to say, flurries a click east of Blood.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 29, 2017)

My pastor lives right outside of Trenton on Sand Mountain  and said it's coming down good there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Lol. I came here to say, flurries a click east of Blood.



Dang good reason to pop a top


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Light snow is falling across the high country of the Southern Appalachains. Are you seeing it? Let us know! #NCwx #TNwx pic.twitter.com/D6l62tUFJ7</p>— WeatherNation (@WeatherNation) October 29, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang good reason to pop a top



We just left D-Bat and are back at da hizzle and about to start a fire and drink a cold one or 13.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 29, 2017)

It’s cold!!!
Boooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 30, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> It’s cold!!!
> Boooooooooooooooo!!!



Too cold, I'm ready for summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2017)

Buncha flatlander snowflakes.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buncha flatlander snowflakes.



Bout time we got some cooler weather. Can't wait for the first snow here in the ATL.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 30, 2017)

Miggy or DDD

Did you guys get to see some of the pictures of Brasstown Bald with the snow and ice this weekend?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miggy or DDD
> 
> Did you guys get to see some of the pictures of Brasstown Bald with the snow and ice this weekend?



I missed those. You gotta link?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2017)

That's some serious wind boys and girls. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The gusty wind today produced "drifts" of cornfield debris near Grand Forks. Like snow drifts, but corn leaves. #ndwx #mnwx pic.twitter.com/3vvHtuWZ06</p>— NWS Grand Forks (@NWSGrandForks) October 30, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's what DDD will come at you with if he ever finds his way back in here. This is not a forecast simply because it is too far out, but it is fun to imagine what we all know can happen with a strong CAD event.


----------



## fountain (Oct 31, 2017)

...it was nice while it lasted


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's what DDD will come at you with if he ever finds his way back in here. This is not a forecast simply because it is too far out, but it is fun to imagine what we all know can happen with a strong CAD event.



I like hearing CAD. The house we bought last fall seems to be the southern end of that line based on previous storms where our house in Buford got a little or none at all, and our friends on this street would get 3-4 times what we did get.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's what DDD will come at you with if he ever finds his way back in here. This is not a forecast simply because it is too far out, but it is fun to imagine what we all know can happen with a strong CAD event.



If it would only be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2017)

Very cool sat image of a dust storm in the middle east. 






https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=91207&src=twitter-nh


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah, I'm glad I'm not over there anymore. Those things suck.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 31, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, I'm glad I'm not over there anymore. Those things suck.



Horrible, you get sand in places that you didn't even know you had... 

I was in Grand Forks for two days, two weeks ago, and the wind was ripping then. I went for a drive about 20 miles down a dirt road and found a migratory bird reservoir and did a 360 degree shot and that is all that you could hear. Beautiful place!

On another note, all you hear on the radio every five minutes is: Corn down a half a penny; Wheat up a penny; pork down a quarter......That corn is their bread and milk.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 31, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Horrible, you get sand in places that you didn't even know you had...
> 
> I was in Grand Forks for two days, two weeks ago, and the wind was ripping then. I went for a drive about 20 miles down a dirt road and found a migratory bird reservoir and did a 360 degree shot and that is all that you could hear. Beautiful place!
> 
> On another note, all you hear on the radio every five minutes is: Corn down a half a penny; Wheat up a penny; pork down a quarter......That corn is their bread and milk.



Yeah, you learn to just blink it out and to enjoy the crunch it provides to your food.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2017)

As soon as DDD comes down from his high from killin that nice buck yesterday maybe he'll come enlighten you boys. 

From what I can tell, regardless of the type of precip that falls, the last week of November will start our transition back into a more wintry pattern.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 1, 2017)

wooo


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as DDD comes down from his high from killin that nice buck yesterday maybe he'll come enlighten you boys.
> 
> From what I can tell, regardless of the type of precip that falls, the last week of November will start our transition back into a more wintry pattern.



Thats Great news.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as DDD comes down from his high from killin that nice buck yesterday maybe he'll come enlighten you boys.
> 
> From what I can tell, regardless of the type of precip that falls, the last week of November will start our transition back into a more wintry pattern.



Speaking of precip.. any coming to GA soon.. Im not sure if my food plots will make it thru NOV


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Speaking of precip.. any coming to GA soon.. Im not sure if my food plots will make it thru NOV



That aint good! Try the wash your truck trick.... It works for me every time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That aint good! Try the wash your truck trick.... It works for me every time



I did Friday before leaving town, and it rained at home on sat, but not at deer camp.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I did Friday before leaving town, and it rained at home on sat, but not at deer camp.


Do a nekkid rain.....nevermind someone will mistake you for a sasquatch.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Nov 1, 2017)

Miggy, that had better not verify.  I got a meeting in ATL the next day, Saturday the 2nd.  Something about a DAWG eating an elephant.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I missed those. You gotta link?



Do know have a link. A met on twitter retweeted it. Mom took pic of her two daughters. Snow and ice on the trees up there at Brasstown Bald. Would post the pic but forgot who retweeted it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Do a nekkid rain.....nevermind someone will mistake you for a sasquatch.



Never use Fuzzy and Nekkid in the same sentence.
It gets Quack all worked up.


----------



## keithsto (Nov 2, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Do know have a link. A met on twitter retweeted it. Mom took pic of her two daughters. Snow and ice on the trees up there at Brasstown Bald. Would post the pic but forgot who retweeted it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2017)

Caution, if you find yourself out of town and in a hotel, DO NOT stand on the balcony to enjoy a nice thunderstorm. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">When you’re enjoying a nice rainstorm on your hotel balcony and all of a sudden (the sound…wow) https://t.co/K5caQOsz4Z pic.twitter.com/Dv7dQQuk8f</p>â€” Sean Breslin (@Sean_Breslin) November 1, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## keithsto (Nov 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Caution, if you find yourself out of town and in a hotel, DO NOT stand on the balcony to enjoy a nice thunderstorm.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">When you’re enjoying a nice rainstorm on your hotel balcony and all of a sudden (the sound…wow) https://t.co/K5caQOsz4Z pic.twitter.com/Dv7dQQuk8f</p>â€” Sean Breslin (@Sean_Breslin) November 1, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Hope he packed extra pants.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Hope he packed extra pants.



I have been in the presence of several strikes that close in the same day from several different storm cells. Un-nerving doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have been in the presence of several strikes that close in the same day from several different storm cells. Un-nerving doesn't begin to describe it.



After the second one you start to believe there's a target on your back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> After the second one you start to believe there's a target on your back.



But after the third one you realize there really isn't anywhere to hide...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Nov 2, 2017)

True story. A couple of years ago 2 guys in a helicopter when a lighting bolt went so close that guys felt heat from it. Pilot hollered we going down. . I was (luckily)  doing ground duty that day and tone of pilots voice raised hair on my neck.  When the helicopter wa safely down the observer in the back seat told pilot he would appreciate him saying we landing instead if going down.  They were extremely lucky .


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But after the third one you realize there really isn't anywhere to hide...



Because God's Finger can go wherever it wants.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2017)

Zeus don't play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Because God's Finger can go wherever it wants.



I have seen it go some crazy places where lightning is concerned.


----------



## DDD (Nov 2, 2017)

Folks, my winter weather outlook will post this weekend.  Probably Sunday but might have it done by Saturday night.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 2, 2017)

Don’t stop believing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2017)

DDD said:


> Folks, my winter weather outlook will post this weekend.  Probably Sunday but might have it done by Saturday night.


Dear God man, is your alter ego John Grisham?
The Readers Digest Version will do.


----------



## DDD (Nov 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God man, is your alter ego John Grisham?
> The Readers Digest Version will do.



Extremes. Lot's of extremes.  Quick shots, mainly warm with deep quick shots.  CAD... One good ice storm, NW GA will have best chance of snow.

There.  Done.  Saved me a bunch of time.


----------



## DDD (Nov 2, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Don’t stop believing



Find your lucky rabbit's foot.  You are gonna need it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2017)

DDD said:


> Extremes. Lot's of extremes.  Quick shots, mainly warm with deep quick shots.  CAD... One good ice storm, NW GA will have best chance of snow.
> 
> There.  Done.  Saved me a bunch of time.



He said SNOW!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2017)

Whad I miss


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss



he said snow iyby


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> he said snow iyby



Holy jumpin up an down!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy jumpin up an down!!!



Its a great day today.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 3, 2017)

DDD said:


> Extremes. Lot's of extremes.  Quick shots, mainly warm with deep quick shots.  CAD... One good ice storm, NW GA will have best chance of snow.
> 
> There.  Done.  Saved me a bunch of time.



The no-snow dome will meet it's match, thus saith DDD.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> The no-snow dome will meet it's match, thus saith DDD.



I been praying for the no snow dome to be removed from your area..


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 3, 2017)

The people of Walker County appreciate it!


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 3, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> I been praying for the no snow dome to be removed from your area..



My voodooist said she could remove that curse for a few $$$.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2017)

If you plan on hunting the weekend after Thanksgiving it could be a little blustery and cold. High temps might not make it out of the 40's that Saturday. It's days like that I get one of the stick on heating pads for your low back. Keeps your vitals warm for hours and helps circulate warm blood through your body. 

This is the CFS model for early morning, 7ish. Of course, this is not a forecast, too many days out to be accurate, but it is indicative of the change in pattern that will be happening starting that week. 

https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/t...-hip-large/extra-large/ID=prod5934383-product







The following weekend could be even colder.


----------



## DDD (Nov 6, 2017)

Winter Weather Outlook is up.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=908712


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 7, 2017)

It's November and nearly 80 degrees again. Come on fall, do your thing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> It's November and nearly 80 degrees again. Come on fall, do your thing!



Give it 12 or so hours and you'll be good to go. 

I put in an order, it just takes time.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it 12 or so hours and you'll be good to go.
> 
> I put in an order, it just takes time.



Thank goodness! I was doing yard work this weekend and it felt more like late August with 100% humidity.


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 7, 2017)

I was supposed to have this whole week off work. But when I saw the weather report, I decided to go ahead and work yesterday and today and use those vacation days next Monday and Tuesday instead.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it 12 or so hours and you'll be good to go.
> 
> I put in an order, it just takes time.



Hope they get your order correct. We don't need any more 80 degree days with 70% humidity until next June.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Hope they get your order correct. We don't need any more 80 degree days with 70% humidity until next June.


Well, I can't guaranty that, this is Georgia afterall. 
But if you like cold, we got some sho nuff stuff gonna be cycling through over the next month or so.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I can't guaranty that, this is Georgia afterall.
> But if you like cold, we got some sho nuff stuff gonna be cycling through over the next month or so.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 7, 2017)

Got a hunting trip planned to my favorite WMA the second weekend of December, man it'd be awesome if we actually got cold weather for it one time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2017)

On the cost of souf Carolina today and it was 86F stupid summer weather!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2017)

Some good boomers out there today. One is about to come right through DDD and my territory.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2017)

Polar vortex takes a swat at the NE US but just misses. That purple air is still cold. Suppose to be a low of 0°f in Montana tonight.
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Glancing blow from troposphere polar vortex.<br>Worst or coldest air will just avoid Lower 48 but still a taste of winter <br>Thurs-Fri GFS 18z pic.twitter.com/UrX2Y8RQlE</p>â€” Ryan Maue (@RyanMaue) November 7, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## fountain (Nov 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I can't guaranty that, this is Georgia afterall.
> But if you like cold, we got some sho nuff stuff gonna be cycling through over the next month or so.



Hope lots of wet stuff with It! Ready to see some rain!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2017)

fountain said:


> Hope lots of wet stuff with It! Ready to see some rain!!



Been gettin it regular for the last two days and suppose to get more tomorrow.

You just need to move.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2017)

Bring on the blizzard!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2017)

If you like your temperatures right now, you can keep your temperatures the rest of the day!! (said in my best sarcastic Obama voice)

But, contrary to Obama, I am telling the truth. Today's high might budge up 4 or so degrees from where it is right now. This is a slow moving cold front coming in and we won't begin to notice declines in temps until tomorrow late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2017)

Now that the NAO is showing a prolonged negative trend over the next month or so and the 500 mb anomaly has shifted to reflect the cold that would bring to our area I wanted to see how the CFS may have shifted in terms of potential snow fall. Though this is not a forecast, the CFS which was shunned in the past has gained credibility with it's ability to moderately reflect trends in climatic data over the long run. 

IF this happens and if you hunt the N. Ga mountains it could be good times ahead for you around Dec. 1st.

Time will tell.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 8, 2017)

If I remember correctly about 9-10 years ago we had a good inch of snow up here around that same weekend. Thanks for the info brother


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey Miggy,,,, any long range forecast predictions for the Michigan area?,,,, cold this AM 23 degrees at our place with my weather station on the barn roof,,,, pretty strong low pressure system coming,,,, really cold temperatures for this time of year,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Winter weather advisory in effect today 5am till 7am tomorrow,,,, we might get 8in of snow or more,,,, we're in the snow belt and lake Michigan is still 42 degrees,,,, who knows,,,, and I've got a Dr appointment about 45min north of hear,,,, should be fun driving,,,, plows on the truck and ready to go,,,, I will post some pics of the early snow,,,, really too early for this much snow this early in the season,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2017)

Cool and rain on the SC Coast. Better than blistering sun and 90!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Miggy,,,, any long range forecast predictions for the Michigan area?,,,, cold this AM 23 degrees at our place with my weather station on the barn roof,,,, pretty strong low pressure system coming,,,, really cold temperatures for this time of year,,,,



Nothing I can see to be concerned about for us. 

You're in Yankee territory so all bets are off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

From James Spann on Facebook

European model suggests potential for a few strong storms in 8 days or so… remember, this is the late fall tornado season…


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

The cold air will keep swatting at us like an angry octopus. At least for the next couple of weeks. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Several shots of Arctic air will drop into parts of the CONUS over the next 10 days... pic.twitter.com/uRRMDttyn9</p>— James Spann (@spann) November 9, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## DDD (Nov 9, 2017)

These are those extremes and "shots" that will come and go as the weeks roll into winter.  

This is Thanksgiving week and I for one that will be sitting on a deer stand many of those days am glad to see the cold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

DDD said:


> These are those extremes and "shots" that will come and go as the weeks roll into winter.
> 
> This is Thanksgiving week and I for one that will be sitting on a deer stand many of those days am glad to see the cold.



Beat you to it, and mine has moving pictures.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 9, 2017)

Snow by Christmas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Snow by Christmas



Somewhere.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somewhere.



I'm pretty sure here in these parts,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2017)

I bet the next couple months we could get some cold weather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> i bet the next couple weeks we could get some cold weather


fify


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somewhere.



North Georgia yeye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> North Georgia yeye



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10968895&postcount=546


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 10, 2017)

What about the last week of the month ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> What about the last week of the month ??



I think the CFS is on crack, but then I think the GFS, as usual for winter weather, is too conservative and is lagging. 
Too many runs at N. Ga on the CFS for the GFS not to moderate that direction eventually. I don't have access to the cool day by day Euro maps this far out to see what they say. With the AO and NAO trending negative for the long term, and IF a good Atlantic blocking high set up then anything is possible with the right moisture feed in place. All of this is fantasy land stuff, until it isn't. 

What about next 19th? Well according to the CFS at least, the GFS isn't even close to agreement with this one. 






And then again on 22nd for the CFS, again the GFS is just laughing at this model. 





Then Dec. 3rd.





Then Dec. 5th





All the way through Dec. 7th





Then it gets interesting again on the 12th


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2017)

NAO trend going decidedly negative beyond Nov. 16th






AO concurs






Up until recently the PNA was showing negative which would have discredited any potential for the NAO and AO, but now it is showing a positive swing around the same time. This is good for our potential.






The bottom line is, for us to benefit out of any flaky potential in the near future we really need that Atlantic blocking and gulf moisture. We just want to avoid a strong cad with overriding gulf moisture, that is when it gets shiny and slick.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10968895&postcount=546


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


>



Don't hold your breath though. 

The NAM shows small potential for extreme NE Ga and it ain't the good stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2017)

Euro 32 day ensemble for snowfall
Maybe the CFS isn't so loony


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 10, 2017)

Gonna be bigly snow this season yeyeyeye yuge


----------



## DDD (Nov 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Euro 32 day ensemble for snowfall
> Maybe the CFS isn't so loony



Good grief.  What's your price on snake oil?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2017)

DDD said:


> Good grief.  What's your price on snake oil?



I saw DDD posted and this is all I got.


----------



## DDD (Nov 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw DDD posted and this is all I got.



Any chance of S*** is a long one.  So much of a long one, I have mexican posting one month maps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2017)

DDD said:


> Good grief.  What's your price on snake oil?



Hey, gotta keep the natives at bay.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 10, 2017)

Let’s keep these temps thru the rut!


----------



## malak05 (Nov 14, 2017)

Good News everyone we have are 1st official GFS model Fantasy snow in GA on Nov.27 just 2 weeks from now!!!! I'm sure it will happen and we will all be making snow angels (Sarcasm)... But it is fun to be back into winter time and even seeing 2 week out fantasy winter weather.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 14, 2017)

DDD said:


> Good grief.  What's your price on snake oil?



Well, the one thing we can be certain of is that Hillbilly is gonna get way more than he wants of both cold and snow, but he'll stay up on his mountain.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 14, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well, the one thing we can be certain of is that Hillbilly is gonna get way more than he wants of both cold and snow, but he'll stay up on his mountain.



I can sense his orneriness from here.................


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well, the one thing we can be certain of is that Hillbilly is gonna get way more than he wants of both cold and snow, but he'll stay up on his mountain.





smokey30725 said:


> I can sense his orneriness from here.................



Nah, those pictures show less cold and snow than normal for late Nov-Dec here. I'm happy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2017)

What did I miss?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 14, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nah, those pictures show less cold and snow than normal for late Nov-Dec here. I'm happy.



Keep in mind it's a clown map.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



Hillbilly has changed his stance on cold weather. He now welcomes as much snow as mother nature deems him worthy of dumping on his house.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Hillbilly has changed his stance on cold weather. He now welcomes as much snow as mother nature deems him worthy of dumping on his house.



Probably been pulling our leg this entire time!


----------



## rospaw (Nov 15, 2017)

Looks like Sunday it's going to get CHILLY for a few days.?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Hillbilly has changed his stance on cold weather. He now welcomes as much snow as mother nature deems him worthy of dumping on his house.


You tryin to get put in timeout? 


rospaw said:


> Looks like Sunday it's going to get CHILLY for a few days.?


Ya think???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Hillbilly has changed his stance on cold weather. He now welcomes as much snow as mother nature deems him worthy of dumping on his house.



Not like I can do anything about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not like I can do anything about it.



Put him in timeout NC, he's a troublemaker.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2017)

Bring back the heat an humidity...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put him in timeout NC, he's a troublemaker.



Nah, I just activated the "anti-snow dome over NW GA" button again. .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

The CFS, yes this is 30 days out, yes it is a clown map, yes the trend it stated a couple of weeks ago continues to stand, and yes it is worth watching.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

They're gettin a little water in Athen's Greece right now.
Dang that is brutal. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Apsolutely catastrophic severe #flooding currently near #Athens, #Greece please be aware and safe in your environment!! #extremeweather #flooding #severeweather source: Severe forecast Greece) pic.twitter.com/SD9CR88hbh</p>— WEATHER/ METEO WORLD (@StormchaserUKEU) November 15, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 15, 2017)

Snow by Christmas yeyeye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Snow by Christmas yeyeye


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 15, 2017)

I remember it snowed one thanksgiving when I was around 12-14. So its gonna happen here before Christmas don't rain on my parade! HA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I remember it snowed one thanksgiving when I was around 12-14. So its gonna happen here before Christmas don't rain on my parade! HA



Wasn't that 2009?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wasn't that 2009?



Yep lol. We used to go to my grandmothers in Clevland Tn and I remember taking my pellet gun and hunting squirrels that day in the snow. Wish we had it this year


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 15, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nah, I just activated the "anti-snow dome over NW GA" button again. .



Dang it.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring back the heat an humidity...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2017)

Y'all would love to see the comparison between the GFS and the EURO right now. They are polar opposites. 

If you ever wonder why mets have a hard time getting it right, there is your clue.


----------



## DDD (Nov 15, 2017)

Write this down... the GFS got drunk at lunch today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2017)

DDD said:


> Write this down... the GFS got drunk at lunch today.



Yes it did, now the CFSv2 and the GEFS are having a drinking contest again. I'm almost positive some of the college students inputting data on the different shifts misunderstood their instructions. Instead of feed the data into the algorithm I believe they are inputting Al Gore Rhythms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2017)

I wouldn't trust this 3 month outlook for all of the money in the world. This is based solely on a typical La Nina pattern and I'm bettin this La Nina will be anything but typical. Old Sol is crankin up and gettin pretty active.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not like I can do anything about it.



Other than post soft gripes about it in here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Other than post soft gripes about it in here.



Not nearly to the extent of all the en masse crying and whining that starts up all in here every time it gets over 70 degrees and all these alleged southerners are suddenly gonna melt or get carried off by skeeters.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not nearly to the extent of all the en masse crying and whining that starts up all in here every time it gets over 70 degrees and all these alleged southerners are suddenly gonna melt or get carried off by skeeters.



Very true.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2017)

Greene728 said:


>



Easy big fella.... I was kidding!


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Easy big fella.... I was kidding!



Not I!


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not nearly to the extent of all the en masse crying and whining that starts up all in here every time it gets over 70 degrees and all these alleged southerners are suddenly gonna melt or get carried off by skeeters.



Amen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2017)

Might get a little breezy up in NE Ga this weekend. 
From North Georgia Weather on Facebook.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2017)

looks to be on the cool side for sunday ... I will be fryin turkeys outside so that will be nice.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might get a little breezy up in NE Ga this weekend.
> From North Georgia Weather on Facebook.



Gonna make for a shaky day in the trees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## fountain (Nov 18, 2017)

Any rain to amount to anything in the next little bit??


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Cool no mention of Paulding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> cool no mention of paulding



monon


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> monon


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well that was a whole lot of nothing. Rained hard for five minutes with a gentle breeze.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2017)

Wind been absolutely whipping here, and pouring rain all night. Some snow showers this morning. Rifle season opens here tomorrow and it's supposed to be 25* with 15-20mph gusts tomorrow morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Wind been absolutely whipping here, and pouring rain all night. Some snow showers this morning. Rifle season opens here tomorrow and it's supposed to be 25* with 15-20mph gusts tomorrow morning.



Rifle opener on a Monday? Thats good temps but dang that wind!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 19, 2017)

Where da wind? I'm not raking leaves til they all fall. Got about 10% of hanger oners.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Rifle opener on a Monday? Thats good temps but dang that wind!



All hunting seasons for everything have always opened on Monday here. We only got to hunt on Sunday on private land here a couple years ago.

Yeah, I love the cold mornings for hunting, but I hate hunting when it's windy. Hardly ever see anything on windy days.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 19, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> All hunting seasons for everything have always opened on Monday here. We only got to hunt on Sunday on private land here a couple years ago.
> 
> Yeah, I love the cold mornings for hunting, but I hate hunting when it's windy. Hardly ever see anything on windy days.



Stayed home after having Thanksgiving dinner back in '03 and had no plans to hunt that Friday because of the wind. Friday morning come around and I read an article on "Bad Weather Bucks" and got pumped up and left. Temp was in the 30's and the wind was gusting over 35. Killed my biggest buck to date that day. A big 10 with 11 inch tines.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2017)

27°f at da hizzle rat now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2017)

Thermometer on front porch showing 30* here @ AMS.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 20, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> All hunting seasons for everything have always opened on Monday here. We only got to hunt on Sunday on private land here a couple years ago.
> 
> Yeah, I love the cold mornings for hunting, but I hate hunting when it's windy. Hardly ever see anything on windy days.



Tell me about it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 20, 2017)

Was 25 on the porch at the house this morning yeyeyeye


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 20, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Was 25 on the porch at the house this morning yeyeyeye



Loving it! Neighbor looked at me like I was crazy when I walked out this morning in shorts and flip flops to start up the car and put my work stuff in the trunk.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 27, 2017)

Local mets saying December looks to be colder than average. Discuss.................


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 27, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Local mets saying December looks to be colder than average. Discuss.................


Love it.........
But what about snow ????????


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 27, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Love it.........
> But what about snow ????????



You know better than that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2017)

There was a nice frot in the deer woods this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2017)

There was a nice frost in the deer woods by the house down here this morning.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 27, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You know better than that.


I didn't say IMBY.Does that make it better???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> There was a nice frost in the deer woods by the house down here this morning.



I wanna see big buck down, not a nice frost.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanna see big buck down, not a nice frost.





I have to see a big buck first.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2017)

GFS saying a good cold shot end of next week.  Would be nice to push some woodcock down before the opener.  Thoughts?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

IF the GFS is correct, and I expect it to be trending on the colder side than actually will occur, expect several days in mid December where we actually won't get out of the 30's for several days in a row. 

Better get that firewood stocked up now.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2017)

Snow by Christmas yeyeyeye


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 27, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> I didn't say IMBY.Does that make it better???



Not really. But you just spike Miggy's BP.


----------



## Crakajak (Nov 27, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Not really. But you just spike Miggy's BP.



We are due some S..W .Maybe this is the winter .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Whad I miss?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Snow by Christmas yeyeyeye



Nobody said that Monon!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Crakajak (Nov 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss?



You  gonna need to get some firewood and and extra layer of clothes before Christmas.   Smokeys house still wishing for snow.Miggy getting his BP raised.Nic still waiting on the "one".Stripper not talking fishing anymore.Ala  fans sad.Bigsteve,Swamptalker 24 still on my ignore list.DDD was hunting over Thankgiving.Life is good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> You  gonna need to get some firewood and and extra layer of clothes before Christmas.   Smokeys house still wishing for snow.Miggy getting his BP raised.Nic still waiting on the "one".Stripper not talking fishing anymore.Ala  fans sad.Bigsteve,Swamptalker 24 still on my ignore list.DDD was hunting over Thankgiving.Life is good.



Thanks ...that was a great update


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2017)

It was 20 here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> It was 20 here this morning.


Then you won't mind this map for 12/8.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

High temps for the same day. Of course now that I've posted it, it will never happen..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

FYI, they are not talking about snow for us. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Big weather pattern shift could blast East Coast with frigid air, snow in mid-December https://t.co/0HcFIKNlp8 pic.twitter.com/8pVQq2rjDO</p>— Andrew Freedman (@afreedma) November 27, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Happy happy happy .... Bring on the cold!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

I see you guys dropping in on my discussion about the coming setup with DDD on Twitter. Don't go screamin bout any white stuff over here just yet. We ain't there yet.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see you guys dropping in on my discussion about the coming setup with DDD on Twitter. Don't go screamin bout any white stuff over here just yet. We ain't there yet.



Same jackleg named Hugh said something about a closed off low coming out of the gulf and a snow bomb going off. 

At least that's how I decided to read it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> Same jackleg named Hugh said something about a closed off low coming out of the gulf and a snow bomb going off.
> 
> At least that's how I decided to read it.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 28, 2017)

It's not official until the Oracle from Facebook says so.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2017)

SNOW by Christmas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> SNOW by Christmas



I can guarantee it, somewhere in the country.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can guarantee it, somewhere in the country.



If everyone here would get on board and be optimistic it might in Georgia


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Increasing strong signal for troughing and Arctic air intrusion across Eastern half of Lower 48 ... But need to wait over a week to see it.  Winter is coming! <br>ECMWF EPS 00z: pic.twitter.com/D5ssZIFvJY</p>— Ryan Maue | weather.us (@RyanMaue) November 28, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## RinggoldGa (Nov 28, 2017)

Time to winterize the camper.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Nov 28, 2017)

Time to get the shorts back out


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 28, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Time to get the shorts back out



No kidding. I love going out to start the cars and put our stuff in them for day every morning while in shorts and everyone else is bundled up like they are in Antarctica. Cold air just feels good to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> Time to winterize the camper.



Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

When the pro's start getting excited it is becoming more of a reality. They are buzzing on Twitter right now. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Warning: I&#39;m going to do a bad thing and talk about GFS fantasy-land, send the weather police.<br><br>I really think the pattern ramps up in Dec. We currently have an active NPAC, high-latitude blocking returns, and may see an arctic intrusion. LR fcst methods lend great support, too. pic.twitter.com/Oi6pPwKzUY</p>— Beth Carpenter (@B_Carp01) November 28, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## fountain (Nov 28, 2017)

I just want rain.  Is that too much to ask for??


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 28, 2017)

I am just glad I got me a big girl. Bring on the cold. My dad said son , skinny girls can't cook or keep you warm. Thanks for the advice dad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

fountain said:


> I just want rain.  Is that too much to ask for??


At present, yes, but you may see a spit of a sprinkle later this week, if that. 


3ringer said:


> I am just glad I got me a big girl. Bring on the cold. My dad said son , skinny girls can't cook or keep you warm. Thanks for the advice dad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

One year ago today. Man that was tragic. 

The Gatlinburg fire.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One year ago today. Man that was tragic.
> 
> The Gatlinburg fire.



That was unreal!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2017)

You gonna post those snow clown maps from nga weather???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2017)

Another frozen morning in the low 20s here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One year ago today. Man that was tragic.
> 
> The Gatlinburg fire.



We just celebrated our first year in the new house and that stirred up the memories of all the smoke in the area because our own mountains were on fire, and that was bad enough, then we heard about this. It was an unreal year, that's for sure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Another frozen morning in the low 20s here.



But no skeeters, so you have that going for you.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 29, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> But no skeeters, so you have that going for you.



Yeah, but he's had to break out the fur long johns, so he's still an ornery cuss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> You gonna post those snow clown maps from nga weather???



That's DDD's job. But if a good one shows up and he ain't around I might slap it on the wall and see if it sticks.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, but he's had to break out the fur long johns, so he's still an ornery cuss.



You mean stop shaving for the season since he can't wear his capris anymore. 

Well, it's been nice knowing you folks, but the banhammer is sure to drop on this one. Adios!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You mean stop shaving for the season since he can't wear his capris anymore.
> 
> Well, it's been nice knowing you folks, but the banhammer is sure to drop on this one. Adios!



Naw, you're safe. I've actually seen him wearing capri's and downing Natty Lights. The half mullet was a bit overkill though. But I guess when you're bald on top you gotta grow what you can grow. The least he could have done was comb his ear hair back into the mullet.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, you're safe. I've actually seen him wearing capri's and downing Natty Lights. The half mullet was a bit overkill though. But I guess when you're bald on top you gotta grow what you can grow. The least he could have done was comb his ear hair back into the mullet.



Well, in his defense he usually has a dog riding around his neck and shoulders and that's good enough for a distraction.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, you're safe. I've actually seen him wearing capri's and downing Natty Lights. The half mullet was a bit overkill though. But I guess when you're bald on top you gotta grow what you can grow. The least he could have done was comb his ear hair back into the mullet.



 That's quite the mental imagery.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2017)

Yall leave *ShortStackz* alone.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2017)

I detect jealousy of my man-purtiness.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I detect jealousy of my man-purtiness.


----------



## malak05 (Nov 29, 2017)

Business is starting to pick up on most models around 2nd week of December


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 29, 2017)

Would be nice if we get some snow early December. My Anniversary is Dec 8th. Got married that day in 07 and it was 72 degrees. Would love colder weather.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I detect jealousy of my man-purtiness.



Sure. Jealousy.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2017)

Well boys and girls, color me interested.  This thread is going to pick up in short order.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

Holy carp he deigned to make an appearance.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Holy carp he deigned to make an appearance.




My ears are burning.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2017)

It is a long ways off, but for this part of December it would be rare, however the cold air patterns support this type of solution, making it much more possible.

What is more impressive is that both the EURO and GFS want to bring it.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm working on a home made rocket launcher to take out the no-snow dome.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

DDD said:


> My ears are burning.



Been changing out someone else's batteries for them, too?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

And I'll get excited when it shows the same thing or better next Wednesday. Until then: clown map.


----------



## malak05 (Nov 29, 2017)

Well the cold intrusion being shown on both the Euro and GFS for a bit now is great news, 10-12 days with average high temps in the upper 30's low 40s is a long time coming for south particularly in December all good signs


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Well the cold intrusion being shown on both the Euro and GFS for a bit now is great news, 10-12 days with average high temps in the upper 30's low 40s is a long time coming for south particularly in December all good signs



Yeah, but we've gotten our hopes up in the past. The most sage advice I've heard on this topic is two-fold, 1) Look for consistency among models and don't look to one run, and so far that's been met, and 2) the closer you get to the valid date the more realistically you can start to believe these things.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Im nervous


----------



## malak05 (Nov 29, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, but we've gotten our hopes up in the past. The most sage advice I've heard on this topic is two-fold, 1) Look for consistency among models and don't look to one run, and so far that's been met, and 2) the closer you get to the valid date the more realistically you can start to believe these things.



Yeap agreed ain't too interested a clown maps right now for 2 weeks from now but Euro and GFS have been sniffing Cold for most of this week now so that's sounding good


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 29, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Yeap agreed ain't too interested a clown maps right now for 2 weeks from now but Euro and GFS have been sniffing Cold for most of this week now so that's sounding good



Agreed. I've been seeing it on Facebook going back into last week so it's been good and consistent so far.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2017)

I have no doubt that it will snow in December. It always does. We had snow in October this year.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2017)

Didn't the weather service predict November to be above average temps and average rain fall. There was only a handful of days that were at or above average


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Business is starting to pick up on most models around 2nd week of December





malak05 said:


> Well the cold intrusion being shown on both the Euro and GFS for a bit now is great news, 10-12 days with average high temps in the upper 30's low 40s is a long time coming for south particularly in December all good signs



Well duhhh. What you think I've been tellin these boys? If you'd read through the pages and pages of drivel you'd know that. 

Those clown maps were what the CFS was showing way back when they were called clown maps. Ironically, though the GFS has had it's ups and downs over the last year or so, and I'm still not convinced they've resolved the issues with it. The CFS has lined up with the EURO 9 times out of ten when the CFS reaches way out there and when in range the EURO confirms it's findings. 

If this oscillation they are buzzing about pans out we've got 30 to 40 days of bone chilling weather ahead of us. All we need is the right system pumping moisture into it and it's play time for you snow idjits. 

Glad I got my firewood cut and stocked up early this year. Hope y'all did to. If not you better be huntin some up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Didn't the weather service predict November to be above average temps and average rain fall. There was only a handful of days that were at or above average



Who listens to the NWS???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhh. What you think I've been tellin these boys? If you'd read through the pages and pages of drivel you'd know that.
> 
> Those clown maps were what the CFS was showing way back when they were called clown maps. Ironically, though the GFS has had it's ups and downs over the last year or so, and I'm still not convinced they've resolved the issues with it. The CFS has lined up with the EURO 9 times out of ten when the CFS reaches way out there and when in range the EURO confirms it's findings.
> 
> ...



Bring on the pipe freezing cold! May it snow hind end deep to a 10 ft indian! ....... In GA..... Spare the Hillbilly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the pipe freezing cold! May it snow hind end deep to a 10 ft indian! ....... In GA..... Spare the Hillbilly



You're just a glutton for punishment aren't you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're just a glutton for punishment aren't you?



I reckon ...


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 29, 2017)

Only a few more short months to spring!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Only a few more short months to spring!!!



Brang on da boomers and twisty things.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Only a few more short months to spring!!!


Idjit



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang on da boomers and twisty things.



I got blasted on talk weather for saying much less


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice steady rain in the 30132 at the moment


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

Snow by Christmas fo sho yeyeyeye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

Not trying to steal DDD's thunder, which is impossible since he lives just above aliens and hears mysterious booms all of the time that we don't hear, but the clown maps on the GFS are getting good for the 7th going into the 8th. 

Don't count on it though. Even 7 days out is too far for any of this to be dependable. 












And looking further out to the 12th I will be watching this one. If it materializes the indications are the mother of all ice storms with good snow diving in behind it. If you were in Georgia in 1973 this is almost a duplicate of that monster storm we had. It started out as rain, then sleet that piled up and partially melted then refroze overnight, then ice, then snow piled in on top of it all. We were out of skewl for a week and learned that toilet seat lids were the fastest thing on ice, but not much for steering. We also had the Grey Ghost and his family stranded at our house for two solid days. Weathermen didn't have the nifty tools back then to see what was coming or how rapidly the conditions would deteriorate. 

That stuff can stay north of us all it want's for all I care. 
Again, 12 days out =  clown map, but to even see it rear it's ugly head as a possibility is cause for me to be concerned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

I mean really. Which map gets your attention more? 
Me thinks WSB needs to step up their game. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Colder than average temperatures are expected in December across our area despite a mild start to the month.<br><br>I&#39;m tracking an arctic airmass headed our way in about one week on @wsbtv. pic.twitter.com/09iHxk9mh5</p>— Brad Nitz (@BradNitzWSB) November 30, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">The first few days of December will be really mild and then the freezer doors swings wide open. Are you ready?? Details now on FOX 5 News at 5 and 6p pic.twitter.com/d8h4UdVXvP</p>— David Chandley (@DChandleyFOX5) November 30, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow. If Miggy is concerned, you know stuff is about to get real.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Wow. If Miggy is concerned, you know stuff is about to get real.



Not necessarily. Just keeping my eye on it. 
When the hairs stand up on the back of my neck is when I'm really concerned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2017)

Be nice to have some cold. I can deal with it real easy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Be nice to have some cold. I can deal with it real easy.



You been playing hookie from the deer stand? I haven't seen any pics lately.


----------



## DDD (Nov 30, 2017)

Models continue to dance around with moisture and cold with each run.

I think we will have some close calls coming up here soon and one or two might make the white stuff fly.  Trying not to get too many hopes up.  

The cold looks to come and come in well and stay for a while.  Enter the moisture dynamics and it surely could get interesting.  Also, the models can change tomorrow and leave us all disappointed.  

However, starting to see snow predictions from the models inside of 7 days... one has to pay attention.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been playing hookie from the deer stand? I haven't seen any pics lately.



Haven`t been since Monday, due to having this new floor put in and all the aggravation that goes with watching it all happen. I`ll start back hunting this afternoon. That`s the longest spell I`ve been out of the woods in years now.  I`m having withdrawals.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I mean really. Which map gets your attention more?
> Me thinks WSB needs to step up their game.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Colder than average temperatures are expected in December across our area despite a mild start to the month.<br><br>I'm tracking an arctic airmass headed our way in about one week on @wsbtv. pic.twitter.com/09iHxk9mh5</p>— Brad Nitz (@BradNitzWSB) November 30, 2017</blockquote>
> ...



I choose fox. Every morning. I can't hardly stand to listen to any of the others


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I choose fox. Every morning. I can't hardly stand to listen to any of the others



Well, DDD and I don't watch em for the weather info too much other than just to verify what we already know, but if we do, 46 is heads and tails above fox and wsb, not so much in weather info, but the gals they have delivering it to us. 

Neither Brad Nitz or David Chandley can compare to these two.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 1, 2017)

I was going to ask if Miggy or DDD had any updates and then my train of thought derailed when I saw those pics.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 1, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Haven`t been since Monday, due to having this new floor put in and all the aggravation that goes with watching it all happen. I`ll start back hunting this afternoon. That`s the longest spell I`ve been out of the woods in years now.  I`m having withdrawals.



That's okay, it's been keeping me from  because of the ones you let walk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 1, 2017)

Clown map


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 1, 2017)

It's getting close to my little slice of NW Georgia heaven.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 1, 2017)

Any updates from the GON meteorological team?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Any updates from the GON meteorological team?



I just looked in the Met Shack and didn't see anything new.


----------



## forsyth793 (Dec 2, 2017)

What's that spot in West Central Georgia About?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2017)

forsyth793 said:


> What's that spot in West Central Georgia About?



That is where the Georgia Clowns will convene on that day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Greene728 (Dec 2, 2017)

Yipee!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

If you've been following DDD and I then you remember way back in the day when we didn't have many "go to" tools in our bag for forecasting in the way of model products. TwisterData.com was one we used quite a bit. It was rough at best, but got us close. 

Pretend this is 20XX and you were signing in to see what us Amateurs had to say about the coming weeks of weather. 

FWIW, the accuracy of these two maps aren't far off, except for that silly anomaly around W. Central Ga. After reviewing the Ensemble of both the ECMWF and GFS this morning on WxGraphics they are both in consensus that N. Ga will have at least a 50% chance of less than 1" on these two days, however the temps will be nominal and available moisture will be scarce so don't expect much, unless you get excited about just seeing flakes fall. 

Enjoy the maps of our early days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

I like twister data.com


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

I just love posting this stuff. 
If this keeps up through the winter I will be a busy little beaver come spring twisty thang season. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Here we go, folks! ARE YOU READY? #Winteriscoming More on Arctic Blast here---> https://t.co/dkq7KX6GrQ pic.twitter.com/JdHP8VaSRX</p>— WeatherNation (@WeatherNation) December 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks like the Euro is getting cra cra wif da clown maps. 
From North Georgia Weather on Facebook. 
#1 is percentage chances of greater than 1"next 7 days
#2 is percentage chances of greater than 3"next 7 days
#3 is percentage chances of greater than 1" next 15 days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

I think it's important we go over this again as well.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2017)

I won't be in here too quick saying told ya so


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I won't be in here too quick saying told ya so



You gotta see the stuff before you can say that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## georgia357 (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's important we go over this again as well.



Might be the simplest and best explanation that I've seen.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 4, 2017)

Mellish mentioned the S word this morning for Saturday.  About time winter showed up


----------



## malak05 (Dec 4, 2017)

We are definitely in a good window in next 2 weeks anything that may develop for weekend may very well be appetizer for next weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Mellish mentioned the S word this morning for Saturday.  About time winter showed up



Don't expect much. The models are all over the place this morning. It's the 5 day out disagreement wars. 

Euro is all in with a cold bomb and GFS is being stingy with it. If you split the difference we still win, but then the EURO is doing this crazy middle GA snow chance (very low) and leaving n. of 20 out. Whereas the GFS is keeping minimal chances mainly n. of the Ga line. 

This is part of the reason I don't have more hair than I do.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 4, 2017)

Updating my predictions..
Snow by next week!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## malak05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Canadian model for the win!!! So 12z GFS and CMC models are night and day I mean come on would you expect any less...

GFS shows suppersion city and most precip hugs south Ga and coastline no snow blah bit CMC snows a nice hit through central GA as through back West is slower and digs more

Now this is a opinion shared by a number of people that GFS driving all precip SE in this 4 to 5 day range is a regular bias it has seemingly had for a while and it ultimate usually starts jogging precip back NW usually a day later and CBC is more in line with last Euro run


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Canadian model for the win!!! So 12z GFS and CMC models are night and day I mean come on would you expect any less...
> 
> GFS shows suppersion city and most precip hugs south Ga and coastline no snow blah bit CMC snows a nice hit through central GA as through back West is slower and digs more
> 
> Now this is a opinion shared by a number of people that GFS driving all precip SE in this 4 to 5 day range is a regular bias it has seemingly had for a while and it ultimate usually starts jogging precip back NW usually a day later and CBC is more in line with last Euro run


The Canadian and Euro are closer aligned, right now. The GFS is usually a scrooge with snow. 

I don't trust either one of them until about 3 days out, especially with a borderline system like this. Timing is everything. I swear the snowflakes at USC Berkeley are inputting the data for the GFS.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Canadian and Euro are closer aligned, right now. The GFS is usually a scrooge with snow.
> 
> I don't trust either one of them until about 3 days out, especially with a borderline system like this. Timing is everything. I swear the snowflakes at USC Berkeley are inputting the data for the GFS.



 Agreed, snowflakes would not ever want to have us see snow here in South... Yeah 3 days is magic # and then we will have NAM which usually is pretty good on measuring precip and location


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Agreed, snowflakes would not ever want to have us see snow here in South... Yeah 3 days is magic # and then we will have NAM which usually is pretty good on measuring precip and location



Except this year. Seems the GFS and NAM have been run by CNN, ABC and MSNBC  so far. 

The EURO, especially from Maue's new site has been incredibly accurate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

From North Georgia Weather on Facebook

This is basically "IT" in a nutshell, and frustrating to pin down. 




> This is what I was talking about, the timing and resolution of the vort's rounding the base of the trough. It's that disagreement on the details that prevents us from having more confidence in the eventual outcome. This is from NWS Greenville-Spartanburg SC.
> --------------------
> The models agree on this general idea, but there is still some
> disagreement on the details associated with embedded shortwaves rounding the base of the trough. The 12z GFS has come in with a very vigorous vort max diving into the trough and crossing the southern Appalachians Friday night. The 12z ECMWF is a little deeper and bring it thru the area Saturday. Whenever that wave comes thru, it will bring a slug of moisture and likely a round of snow showers in the mountains, possibly with a few showers across the Piedmont, due to the strong forcing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Waiting on EURO update to post more clown ma.......errrr........weather potential information.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

Keep it coming south miggy. I'll be at the lease this weekend east of Macon. I want to see what the deer do in a heavy snowfall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Keep it coming south miggy. I'll be at the lease this weekend east of Macon. I want to see what the deer do in a heavy snowfall



Only if you take me with you. Purely for scientific study puroposes of course.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you take me with you. Purely for scientific study puroposes of course.



Come on.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 4, 2017)

Once again, the no-snow dome rears it's ugly head over my area.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 4, 2017)

Euro and CMC are all about each other


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

From Ryan Maue on Twitter
If you will notice, the temps don't support the forecast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Cold chasing the moisture.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Animation of precipitable water in atmosphere concisely shows moisture plumes w/developing cyclones, atmospheric rivers, and of course the cold, dry Arctic origin air.  Powerful Midwest Storm cranks up this week & ushers in long period of colder weather for E. USA @WeatherdotUS pic.twitter.com/GpMvOu1vBt</p>— Ryan Maue | weather.us (@RyanMaue) December 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Wanna know what the temps look like for around the ATL for the next 15 days?

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">ECMWF ensemble system provides an additional 50-solutions each forecast called "perturbed members" w/slightly different initial conditions.  Usually after 5-7 days, temperature forecasts start "spreading" about a "mean"<br>Here&#39;s Atlanta next 15 day high/lows --> winter regime. pic.twitter.com/1L2bNlNk6H</p>— Ryan Maue | weather.us (@RyanMaue) December 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

From Weather.US, snow on Friday at 9pm according to the EURO. (not buying it)

And why I'm not buying it. Here are the freezing levels for the same date and time, denoted by altitudes. 

And temperatures close to ground level. 

And Snow line, at altitude. The only caveat to the last map is the cooling effect falling snow has on the atmosphere since cold air flows downward. Most of this will hit the warmer air beneath and come down as a light rain, but at some point could convert.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 4, 2017)

I like post #756. It's very informative.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I like post #756. It's very informative.



It's not my fault I can't do an html link from their site with their maps. Really makes it a pain to have to download and save each map.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not my fault I can't do an html link from their site with their maps. Really makes it a pain to have to download and save each map.



No doubt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't know about the flatlands, but some of the biggest snows I've seen in my life here in the mountains came when it was 35-37 degrees. Those are usually the knee-deep ones.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 4, 2017)

I guess that Coosawattee Hunt I am picked for on 12/14-16 will be awesome. Always wanted blood from an animal on snow.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know about the flatlands, but some of the biggest snows I've seen in my life here in the mountains came when it was 35-37 degrees. Those are usually the knee-deep ones.



Wet and heavy to


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

We'll be north of that snow line Miguel. Just north of Dublin.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm going to get down there and get snowed in. Can't think of a better place to be


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2017)

We can still get good snows and it not be below 32°.  However, it has to be good snow rates and Hillbilly, I would be willing to bet that at the onset of the snow it was 34-35 and evaporational cooling kicked in and dropped the temp.  Like adding ice to a refrigerator. 

All this said, the models have trended towards snow possibilities not away from them.  That in and of itself has my attention.  

I think this is going to be a non-event for metro Atlanta, just some flakes flying around.  Some area might get under a quick heavy band, but nothing major.  

Mountains always fair better in these setups and will see something between 1-2".


----------



## Priest (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been consistently seeing temps below everything modeled and predicted for a few weeks now.  a couple weeks ago I was sitting at 25 degrees in Canton with all sources saying I should be at 36. the hourly graphs were hilarious because all morning they were showing a 15 degree jump over the following 30 minutes to get back on the predicted path.

Can we trust that the temps are on track now?  Have the actuals been following the predicted and modeled solutions?


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2017)

Priest said:


> I've been consistently seeing temps below everything modeled and predicted for a few weeks now.  a couple weeks ago I was sitting at 25 degrees in Canton with all sources saying I should be at 36. the hourly graphs were hilarious because all morning they were showing a 15 degree jump over the following 30 minutes to get back on the predicted path.
> 
> Can we trust that the temps are on track now?  Have the actuals been following the predicted and modeled solutions?



No sir.  Ground truth is always better than modeling. 

I have been seeing multiple people saying they are showing ground truth temps different than (lower) what TWC or other outlets say they are.

Does that mean it will be that way tomorrow or 5 days from now?  No way to know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2017)

Mark, I ordered from Hugh earlier, and I`ll place the same order with you.

 I`d like about 8 inches of snow (give or take...) mid 20s temps, no wind but if you just have too make it a light northwest wind. I sincerely appreciate it. 

This should bring out those couple of big bucks that I`d like a shot at.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Priest said:


> I've been consistently seeing temps below everything modeled and predicted for a few weeks now.  a couple weeks ago I was sitting at 25 degrees in Canton with all sources saying I should be at 36. the hourly graphs were hilarious because all morning they were showing a 15 degree jump over the following 30 minutes to get back on the predicted path.
> 
> Can we trust that the temps are on track now?  Have the actuals been following the predicted and modeled solutions?



Temperatures on a map are generalized for the area, not for specific addresses. If you live in a low lying area, especially in the mountains, but it happens in the lower foothills and piedmont areas too, you can experience cold air pooling. This also applies to higher altitudes in your surrounding area. 

Canton is at a general altitude of 968' asl. If you live on the river or up on top of one of the surrounding mountains your temperature will vary from that of the generalized forecast. 

North Georgia Weather's station is at 1040' asl and I am at 932' asl only a few miles away. Our two stations quite often have significant differences in temperature, and other times during nominal weather they are exactly the same. 

Don't know your situation but being in a valley town that is really not much higher than I am here north of Monroe you can be subject to cold air pouring down off of the mountains that are well over 1000' asl higher. 

Think opening a container of dry ice and how the cold fog from that element works.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Mark, I ordered from Hugh earlier, and I`ll place the same order with you.
> 
> I`d like about 8 inches of snow (give or take...) mid 20s temps, no wind but if you just have too make it a light northwest wind. I sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> ...



No pressure though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No pressure though.





No pressure at all. Ya`ll both know the caliber of the bucks I`ve been passing up this season. I need some good cold weather....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's a good elevation map of Georgia. Remember, cold air goes downhill.


----------



## Priest (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Temperatures on a map are generalized for the area, not for specific addresses. If you live in a low lying area, especially in the mountains, but it happens in the lower foothills and piedmont areas too, you can experience cold air pooling. This also applies to higher altitudes in your surrounding area.
> 
> Canton is at a general altitude of 968' asl. If you live on the river or up on top of one of the surrounding mountains your temperature will vary from that of the generalized forecast.
> 
> ...



Normally the predicted temperature is dead on within a degree it two here. It's been predicted high for a few weeks now.  That particular day it was ten degrees colder in Kennesaw at work than predicted as well. 

I have a WU weather station about 100 feet off my back porch in a neighbor's yard. They seem to have our predicted weather very accurate... Until the last few weeks for lower temperatures.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> No pressure at all. Ya`ll both know the caliber of the bucks I`ve been passing up this season. I need some good cold weather....



Those are two man box stands right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Priest said:


> Normally the predicted temperature is dead on within a degree it two here. It's been predicted high for a few weeks now.  That particular day it was ten degrees colder in Kennesaw at work than predicted as well.
> 
> I have a WU weather station about 100 feet off my back porch in a neighbor's yard. They seem to have our predicted weather very accurate... Until the last few weeks for lower temperatures.



What is your elevation?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Pretty variable in terrrain, much like here, up in Canton.


----------



## Priest (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is your elevation?



1020' give or take a few


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2017)

Priest said:


> 1020' give or take a few



Interesting. 60' generally doesn't make that much difference, but under certain conditions such as pooling it certainly can. 

Or, maybe your thermometer is broke........


----------



## Priest (Dec 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Interesting. 60' generally doesn't make that much difference, but under certain conditions such as pooling it certainly can.
> 
> Or, maybe your thermometer is broke........



Hehe, my thermometer, the neighbor's WU station, and my home automation thermometer all broke the same way!

I needs me a lotto ticket


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2017)

Have mercy... NAM at 78 hours.  Well boys and girls... this is going to be something to watch.


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2017)

Here is the map from Tropical Tidbits.  Can I cash in now?


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2017)

And before we all get excited, I am still very skeptical.  It's on it's own right now with that much accumulation.  So everyone temper their expectations, don't say DDD is calling for snow, because I am not.

Yet.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've seen the NAM spit out a lot of crazy stuff in my time but this may take the cake for me that's like putting a bonfire together sitting a propane tank and then a chair on it and saying your going to the moon.....


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 4, 2017)

Once again, the no snow dome strikes over me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> And before we all get excited, I am still very skeptical.  It's on it's own right now with that much accumulation.  So everyone temper their expectations, don't say DDD is calling for snow, because I am not.
> 
> Yet.



Aahhhh pull the trigger big boy


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2017)

malak05 said:


> I've seen the NAM spit out a lot of crazy stuff in my time but this may take the cake for me that's like putting a bonfire together sitting a propane tank and then a chair on it and saying your going to the moon.....



dont worry, it will and 95% of the time track north


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2017)

Tv mets aren't on board yet either DDD.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Tv mets aren't on board yet either DDD.



I just saw a map from Karen Minton on Facebook that shows a slight dusting up in the hills. She's hedging it saying that it's too fluid to tell right now and that people don't need to rush to get their French toast supplies. 

I just need the week after next to be clear, I have to run up to NC and don't want to deal with crunchy rain while traveling.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 5, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Once again, the no snow dome strikes over me.



You REALLY need to move


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 5, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> You REALLY need to move



I could probably move next door to hillbilly and it would follow me. I'd be the one house on the whole mountain that didn't get snow.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 5, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I could probably move next door to hillbilly and it would follow me. I'd be the one house on the whole mountain that didn't get snow.



Hillbilly would be your new best friend.Not to mention I hear he is a pretty good chef.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 5, 2017)

Milk and bread,milk and bread,milk and bread............


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

Last night NAM holy cow
06z NAM muh... just kidding
06z GFS lil better
12z NAM haha fooled you I'm back to holy cows


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2017)

Question for Miguel? With it so warm in front of this system and as strong and cold as it is behind it, why isn't there potential for severe weather?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Question for Miguel? With it so warm in front of this system and as strong and cold as it is behind it, why isn't there potential for severe weather?



Warm air riding over cold makes for some interesting situations


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Last night NAM holy cow
> 06z NAM muh... just kidding
> 06z GFS lil better
> 12z NAM haha fooled you I'm back to holy cows



Details?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Question for Miguel? With it so warm in front of this system and as strong and cold as it is behind it, why isn't there potential for severe weather?


There is a minimal threat in central and SW Bama extending to west central Ga. Not enough to even mention. 


blood on the ground said:


> Warm air riding over cold makes for some interesting situations


This ^^^ in terms of winter weather. 
This is actually cold digging in under warm which suppresses lift for severe potential. In a spring/early summer scenario a cold front pushing in would be overpowered by surface temps and override the warm air, creating rapid lift. Warm air rises, and with cold air aloft it rises even faster creating explosive situations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Details?



You don't want to see it. Hit has a clown nose in the middle with red hair on tops. 100% clown map..........for now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't want to see it. Hit has a clown nose in the middle with red hair on tops. 100% clown map..........for now.



No doubt, but that post was a tease.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No doubt, but that post was a tease.



Should we get Elfiii to put a subtitle under his name?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we get Elfiii to put a subtitle under his name?



We can, but malak isn't really known for teasing. He usually gives a little more information than that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

Here is a good animation of the cold front / warm air over the last 24 hours. It makes it very evident why any severe potential exist to our SSW and not so much here. We are cooler and more stable in Ga. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Arctic front making its way across the Lower 48.  Not record cold -- but seasonable December chill.    <br>Last 24-hours temperature animation from RTMA model analysis @WeatherdotUS pic.twitter.com/LhfZTx8cyB</p>— Ryan Maue | weather.us (@RyanMaue) December 5, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2017)

That animation is so cool.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry on fly at moment I'll leave the finer details to DDD and Miggys has I'm amateur in comparison but I'll put up latest details in bit...

I have a question for Migs, the jet streak is very strong over SE GFS has improved with moisture feedback over NW past few runs but still outlier wouldn't you expect this type of jet stream to really create more moisture intact particularly on northern portion of a low or system and perhaps the GFS can t resolve this while NAM even in long range is better handling it


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

So without going into it too much 12z NAM blew up most people saw it and yall can go back and look, 06z NAM had it mostly gonna and not much to talk about and the 12z NAM came back similar track and output to 00Z NAM just  a lil lighter... I provided some shots of clown map for the 12z NAM, CMC, and GFS (the GFS northern snow in GA is from a early outbreak of light snow earlier in timeline) 

The NAM and CMC are very similar and core difference to GFS is temps and the NW section of moisture feed and expansion from gulf... most modeling past few days show this as mentioned here before as being a Rain or Snow event even starting as Rain and full change over... GFS just warmest outlier with least moisture at moment why it really has nothing to show... but past 2 runs as far as moisture goes has move incremental improvements


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ohh and may I add that the totals for the 12z NAM don't include the blooming precip/snow train thru MS coast so it would still be ongoing for parts of Central Ga thru Saturday... of course it's 84 hours + lalaNAM land too so don't hold your breath just showing the models


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Malak's not afraid


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> Malak's not afraid



These things have burned me too me times in past all can hope is more consistency between models and runs as gets closer but this thing probably plays out details up to the actual event as most SE winter storms do


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 5, 2017)

What about ground temps???Any effect??


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2017)

Hahaahahaha, flurries get mentioned and Campfire viewership jumps to over 100.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 5, 2017)

GFS 12z says nothing doing. 

NAM 12z says all you folks living far south of me may get a snow bomb.  

What sayeth the 12z Euro?

Here's the clown map. 


http://maps1.pivotalweather.com/maps/models/nam/2017120512/084/sn10_acc.us_ov.png


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

I am about to eat some lunch but I am going to put together a write up as to what I am thinking at this point.  It's worth a detailed write up.  There is so much speculation and hand ringing, let's get the facts out there and then some experience mixed in.  

Not saying it will be right, but I think a lot of folks will like the write up.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> I am about to eat some lunch but I am going to put together a write up as to what I am thinking at this point.  It's worth a detailed write up.  There is so much speculation and hand ringing, let's get the facts out there and then some experience mixed in.
> 
> Not saying it will be right, but I think a lot of folks will like the write up.


Looking forward to it DDD!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey DDD and Mako, How much do you think we will get at the house? I live a click east of Blood. 

Thanks


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry... real life got in the way.  I am banging away on the computer now.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 5, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Hey DDD and Mako, How much do you think we will get at the house? I live a click east of Blood.
> 
> Thanks



If you live close to Smokey you get nothing.If you live close to NCHB you will get a blizzard.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 5, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> If you live close to Smokey you get nothing.If you live close to NCHB you will get a blizzard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

The first thing DDD is going to tell you is that the GFS is broke and the pro's put the word out not to use it. More proof that the snowflakes at USC Berkeley are running it.


----------



## Priest (Dec 5, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> If you live close to Smokey you get nothing.If you live close to NCHB you will get a blizzard.



That sounds about like a few of the event summaries I've read over the years here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> GFS saying a good cold shot end of next week.  Would be nice to push some woodcock down before the opener.  Thoughts?



So my question still stands, this gona blow in some migratory type fowl such as ducks and woodcock or what???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> So my question still stands, this gona blow in some migratory type fowl such as ducks and woodcock or what???



#1 - The GFS is invalid as of today. 

#2 - The ducks typically get a head start on the cold air. In fact, you should be in the blind now instead of typing on a web forum.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #1 - The GFS is invalid as of today.
> 
> #2 - The ducks typically get a head start on the cold air. In fact, you should be in the blind now instead of typing on a web forum.



I am in the blind...gota get there 4 days early to save your wood duck hole these days.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Here you go...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=11008050#post11008050


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #1 - The GFS is invalid as of today.
> 
> #2 - The ducks typically get a head start on the cold air. In fact, you should be in the blind now instead of typing on a web forum.



I am not sure where GB is getting the GFS information, the NWS is still using it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> I am not sure where GB is getting the GFS information, the NWS is still using it.



That explains why the NWS is the only one missing this coming event in their forecast.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

The 18Z GFS just rolled out and its a step towards the EURO / NAM solution.  Interesting... very interesting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> The 18Z GFS just rolled out and its a step towards the EURO / NAM solution.  Interesting... very interesting.



Maybe they took it away from the USC Berkeley snowflakes and let someone in Norman OK. start inputting data.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

I will be shocked if there is anything accumulating below the mountains.  Even if snow is flying, I don't see it accumulating in this scenario.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Also, of note, with the moisture riding back from the south its bringing the temps above freezing during the event.  Bottom line temps are going to be a problem all the way around it seems.  

Even on the NAM solution it's razor close.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 5, 2017)

Priest said:


> That sounds about like a few of the event summaries I've read over the years here.



Bingo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> Also, of note, with the moisture riding back from the south its bringing the temps above freezing during the event.  Bottom line temps are going to be a problem all the way around it seems.
> 
> Even on the NAM solution it's razor close.



At 36°f and a moisture flow from the SSE at 50% humidity, it will snow. I found a handy dandy calculator to help me figure this stuff out.  The higher the humidity the better in this case.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At 36°f and a moisture flow from the SSE at 50% humidity, it will snow. I found a handy dandy calculator to help me figure this stuff out.  The higher the humidity the better in this case.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2017)

I musta missed something... Whats all the hubbub bub?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I musta missed something... Whats all the hubbub bub?



It's fixin' to snow mailbox deep.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

The 00Z run is going to make S GA and S Alabama folks mess their pants.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Buckle up boys and girls... if this comes to pass... Well... I-85 and points South down to Macon will shut down.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 5, 2017)

Trending good!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Dec 5, 2017)

Bet it trends NW


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Bet it trends NW



If you made me bet I would agree with you.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

Let me also be clear, I am not buying the NAM at this point.  It is clearly the most extreme of all the solutions.  It has bounced all over the place run to run but for the most part has painted more snow accumulation in GA than any other model.


----------



## Priest (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> Let me also be clear, I am not buying the NAM at this point.  It is clearly the most extreme of all the solutions.  It has bounced all over the place run to run but for the most part has painted more snow accumulation in GA than any other model.



Just because you ain't buying it doesn't mean it isn't for sale.?

I can't wait to see the models Thursday


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

Triple D thoughts on CMC run


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Triple D thoughts on CMC run



Do not take the CMC at face value.  That model is always colder and more amped up than others.  Sure, I want that to be true but it's crazy.  

It has snow from the Mexico border, through Houston all the way to Panama City Beach, FL.  5" on the beach?  That is crazy and not believable.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

It's really mind boggling to see the GFS so far in it's own world and CMC, NAM, and Euro same ball park for awhile now as track and idea and varying amounts... but if you take the NAM DDD posted and jog it bout 70 miles north with maybe 1 or 2 more inches on top you get the beast that Canadian just spit out


----------



## malak05 (Dec 5, 2017)

DDD said:


> Do not take the CMC at face value.  That model is always colder and more amped up than others.  Sure, I want that to be true but it's crazy.
> 
> It has snow from the Mexico border, through Houston all the way to Panama City Beach, FL.  5" on the beach?  That is crazy and not believable.



Understood all models have been a shuffle game of amounts and exact tracks but definitely CMC,EURO, NAM all agree of a SW to NE swath of winter precip. Now how much and exactly where and how wide seems to be the major variable currently


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 5, 2017)

If this were January or February I’d be buying into it. Right now, not so much. I’m with the moving NW group as the days pass and more runs come in. Possible? Sure. But I’m about to be 44 and lived in WCG my entire life, and don’t ever remember snow this early in the winter. It’s fun watching you guys chase it though!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 5, 2017)

It'll miss me regardless. Stupid dome.


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 6, 2017)

Personally I am thankful for the snow dome


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's fixin' to snow mailbox deep.



Bring it


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Bet it trends NW





DDD said:


> If you made me bet I would agree with you.



always does.....but would love to see the clown maps come true


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you've been following DDD and I then you remember way back in the day when we didn't have many "go to" tools in our bag for forecasting in the way of model products. TwisterData.com was one we used quite a bit. It was rough at best, but got us close.
> 
> Pretend this is 20XX and you were signing in to see what us Amateurs had to say about the coming weeks of weather.
> 
> ...



 silly anomaly just want go away, might be growing


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD/Miguel Cervantes

I have not seen any talk of a warm nose in this mix, it seams to raise its ugly head and gives a lot of folks a good cold rain


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2017)

Some of us in the mountains might get a rare treat of (legally) deer hunting with snow on the ground.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Some of us in the mountains might get a rare treat of (legally) deer hunting with snow on the ground.



Only hunted deer in the snow (sleet) one time in my life.. Back in the 80s ... I think I was around 11 er 12 and a rare sleet storm came through....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> DDD/Miguel Cervantes
> 
> I have not seen any talk of a warm nose in this mix, it seams to raise its ugly head and gives a lot of folks a good cold rain



Well, mines warm right now but I don't see how that effects what it's going to do on Friday.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, mines warm right now but I don't see how that effects what it's going to do on Friday.



well okay then


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, mines warm right now but I don't see how that effects what it's going to do on Friday.



Yous a cute little Feller to!


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> Let me also be clear, I am not buying the NAM at this point.  It is clearly the most extreme of all the solutions.  It has bounced all over the place run to run but for the most part has painted more snow accumulation in GA than any other model.



About when should we start getting our hopes up that... we will get some form of frozen stuff DDD ?


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Buckfever 2 said:


> About when should we start getting our hopes up that... we will get some form of frozen stuff DDD ?



My hopes are up after seeing the EURO and the last 2 runs of the NAM.  The GFS is out to lunch.

Today will be the telling day.  All models minus the GFS have amped up moisture and made temps slightly colder.

The local yocals are not going to buy into this thinking until tomorrow night.  It's much easier for them to go all in late than to go all in early and have to back up.  If you follow me on Twitter last night you know that Glenn Burns showed up to tell me that the GFS was not to be believed, the NAM was not to be believed and the EURO was only to be believed in the mountains.

The way it looks right now to me, the NAM is to be believed.  The EURO has been taking steps towards it with every run.  The ensemble members of the GFS have some big dog storms but the operational GFS continues to be moisture starved.


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok...Sorry but....Could you post the last run of the NAM ?


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Buckfever 2 said:


> Ok...Sorry but....Could you post the last run of the NAM ?



It's coming in now... I will post shortly... it's literally running as we speak.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

NAM just dropped the snow hammer... wow.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Now mind you... all of this will not reach the ground, however... try and pace yourselves.  LOL.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 6, 2017)

If freakin' Lagrange gets 10 inches of snow while I sit up here in NW high and dry (or just cold and wet) I'm going to file a complaint with management.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Check that... its even more...


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

This map is supposed to be more realistic as it takes into affect melting, evaporation...ect..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 6, 2017)

Shoot, I'll take my 5 inches and cash out for the rest of winter!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

Come on, validate!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 6, 2017)

I instantly saw my mistake and edited.  

So the Euro says there's something.  Candian says it too.  

GFS says basically nothing.  NAM blows up the world with heavy snow in that belt across the state.  

Interesting that 48 hours out the models are still all over the map.  Reminds me of why I wouldn't want the job of trying to make a forecast for a living.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Its's early December and I have to go see if I can find a plug to plug this baby in...


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 6, 2017)

Man SGA scores! Awsome maybe next one will reach northern counties! Enjoy guys!


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

If you compare last CMC and NAM it's on like Donkey Kong spitting images NAM just slightly south of CMC... IF and big IF the models all keep converging like this tomorrow alarm will he pressed I believe


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

malak05 said:


> If you compare last CMC and NAM it's on like Donkey Kong spitting images NAM just slightly south of CMC... IF and big IF the models all keep converging like this tomorrow alarm will he pressed I believe



If the Canadian ends up scoring... I will be shocked.  It scares me a little that the CMC and the NAM are starting to think alike.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

I said in my original write up that I expected extremes.  I did not however expect a lot of snow and i thought the NW would see the best chance for that.  

Right now the extreme is right but the precip type and location is wrong.  

Let's see how it plays out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2017)

I saw a map showing snow in southwest texas and into mexico with this lol. Id bet money that's rare to have snow in southwest texas.
Edit--Big Bend Nat Park area


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Will the GFS cave?  I know one thing, if the EURO comes in more in line with the NAM... I am in.  I may push my chips all in... We are 60 hours away from when this would start... 

Crazy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Some of us in the mountains might get a rare treat of (legally) deer hunting with snow on the ground.



I do it about every year. All it means is that you fall down and bust your butt a lot walking around the steep hillsides.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 6, 2017)

Trying to work and now DDD has me watching the GFS come in frame by frame on pivotal weather.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 6, 2017)

The no-snow dome over NW Georgia reminds me of the Jerry Reed song "She got the gold mine, I got the shaft."


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

3D, Do you think that line will stay that far south, or trend more north


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> If the Canadian ends up scoring... I will be shocked.  It scares me a little that the CMC and the NAM are starting to think alike.



May scare you a little more that the GFS just took a lean to them as well still work to do but definitely a considerable adjustment it just rolled out


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> The no-snow dome over NW Georgia reminds me of the Jerry Reed song "She got the gold mine, I got the shaft."



Meybe you need to start" singing east bound and down,loaded up and trucking"


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I do it about every year. All it means is that you fall down and bust your butt a lot walking around the steep hillsides.



Most of our snows come after deer season.  I'm looking forward to maybe getting the chance to track a big buck or maybe a hog in the snow.  When I was a kid, I had a cousin who would ride around till he found a track in the snow and he was like a bloodhound.  He would track a buck for miles until he got a shot.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 6, 2017)

The air outside smells like snow....hmmmmm


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Most of our snows come after deer season.  I'm looking forward to maybe getting the chance to track a big buck or maybe a hog in the snow.  When I was a kid, I had a cousin who would ride around till he found a track in the snow and he was like a bloodhound.  He would track a buck for miles until he got a shot.



It is fun. Last time I tracked a big buck for miles in the snow, when I caught up to it bedded, it was a big doe.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> It is fun. Last time I tracked a big buck for miles in the snow, when I caught up to it bedded, it was a big doe.



If I track a deer for miles in the snow, it's a buck when I find it.  Period.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If I track a deer for miles in the snow, it's a buck when I find it.  Period.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> It is fun. Last time I tracked a big buck for miles in the snow, when I caught up to it bedded, it was a big doe.



Probably one of those transgender deer than roam the woods in the late season.


----------



## MariettaDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Mellish getting antsy ....

http://kirkmellish.blog.wsbradio.com/2017/12/06/old-man-winter-threat/


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Deer are moving ahead of this weather. My Lady killed this 200 pound 10 point at 8:30 this morning, after she passed up 5 or 6 more bucks including a nice 9 point.

Temps are dropping quick down here, it`s overcast, and we`re loving it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer are moving ahead of this weather. My Lady killed this 200 pound 10 point at 8:30 this morning, after she passed up 5 or 6 more bucks including a nice 9 point.
> 
> Temps are dropping quick down here, it`s overcast, and we`re loving it.



Awesome Nic!  Tell the lady she done good.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

Euro running people if it sorta hold firm/amps up some then its a clean sweep of 4 major models today... considering the GFS did make a nice step towards others at 12z


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer are moving ahead of this weather. My Lady killed this 200 pound 10 point at 8:30 this morning, after she passed up 5 or 6 more bucks including a nice 9 point.
> 
> Temps are dropping quick down here, it`s overcast, and we`re loving it.



 Way to go, Ms. Nic!


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 6, 2017)

Is it time for a milk , bread and PBR run yet.


----------



## parisinthe20s (Dec 6, 2017)

Raining little ice pellets in Woodstock. Melts as soon as it hits the ground though


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 6, 2017)

malak05 said:


> Euro running people if it sorta hold firm/amps up some then its a clean sweep of 4 major models today... considering the GFS did make a nice step towards others at 12z



Euro appears to be on board.  

Now, if we could move it all NW about 75-100 miles I'll be happy.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 6, 2017)

parisinthe20s said:


> Raining little ice pellets in Woodstock. Melts as soon as it hits the ground though



Lol that is called sleet.  It is sleeting here at work in Johns Creek also. Live in Woodstock also.


----------



## Priest (Dec 6, 2017)

Sleet in 30144


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 6, 2017)

Awesome, NIC! Give congrats from me.

We have sleet right now here a click east of Blood. Piled up in the roof valleys. First of the year.


----------



## parisinthe20s (Dec 6, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Lol that is called sleet.  It is sleeting here at work in Johns Creek also. Live in Woodstock also.



I like Ice pellets better.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Lol that is called sleet.  It is sleeting here at work in Johns Creek also. Live in Woodstock also.



I didn't think I was crazy. I'm in Duluth and could have sworn I saw sleet mixed in.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Dec 6, 2017)

The Euro has spoken!


----------



## Priest (Dec 6, 2017)

parisinthe20s said:


> I like Ice pellets better.



Bouncy Rain


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

Priest said:


> Bouncy Rain



Crunchy rain is my preferred moniker.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Light sleet here on the Forsyth/Dawson line....I knew I smelled it in the air.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Full write up coming. Not ready for a call map just yet. Try to have the write up done by 3-4pm.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

Euro is right on board with NAM/CMC and GFS is slowly coming around... Euro has swath of winter weather from North Floyd County to Muskogee county and heavy amounts in centre of that swath heading ENE into the state highest totals close to 4-5 inches on clown map...


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer are moving ahead of this weather. My Lady killed this 200 pound 10 point at 8:30 this morning, after she passed up 5 or 6 more bucks including a nice 9 point.
> 
> Temps are dropping quick down here, it`s overcast, and we`re loving it.



Congrats to Ms Readhead!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer are moving ahead of this weather. My Lady killed this 200 pound 10 point at 8:30 this morning, after she passed up 5 or 6 more bucks including a nice 9 point.
> 
> Temps are dropping quick down here, it`s overcast, and we`re loving it.



The red head done good!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

If you are on Facebook you can see the maps and write up I did on this event. I'll wait on DDD to post up information on here for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 6, 2017)

What a tease....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2017)

Nic, that is a fine buck!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you are on Facebook you can see the maps and write up I did on this event. I'll wait on DDD to post up information on here for your viewing pleasure.



You should tweet a link to your FB post.  Just sayin'.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 6, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> You should tweet a link to your FB post.  Just sayin'.



Where on FB


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks ya`ll. She`s still all wired up.   

Just started a light drizzle here. I`m headed back to the woods with my single shot rifle. This weather is getting perfect.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you are on Facebook you can see the maps and write up I did on this event. I'll wait on DDD to post up information on here for your viewing pleasure.



Once you fixed it, that is...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you are on Facebook you can see the maps and write up I did on this event. I'll wait on DDD to post up information on here for your viewing pleasure.



What's Facebook.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


> What's Facebook.....



You can see it on Twitter too if you don't trust yo-sef with Facebook.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Once you fixed it, that is...



Shush it fish fingers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it fish fingers.



It's okay, maybe it'll be too cold for this stuff to stick and we'll all make it through okay.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it fish fingers.



"Ground is just to cold"


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can see it on Twitter too if you don't trust yo-sef with Facebook.



....


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

The Metshack is updated.  Basically went with what will keep this from happening.  That's the question mark right now.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

18Z NAM backs off the totals a little... still same general idea.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

dang temps......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> 18Z NAM backs off the totals a little... still same general idea.



About time. 10" in Columbus Ga was a bit extreme. the NAM is now more in line with the GFS and EURO in total potential.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About time. 10" in Columbus Ga was a bit extreme. the NAM is now more in line with the GFS and EURO in total potential.



Looks very much like the EURO.  

I am still expecting it to come back NW when it's all said and done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2017)

It`s 51 here but it for sure feels colder.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Due to ground temps, surface temps and evaporation... I think we are probably only looking at 1-2" where it's heaviest.  I think we will see places that have 5" fall out of the sky but only measure 1".


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

oh yea.....go away warm nose


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 6, 2017)

I have read back through the post but, may have missed it.  What is the timing on all this?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> Due to ground temps, surface temps and evaporation... I think we are probably only looking at 1-2" where it's heaviest.  I think we will see places that have 5" fall out of the sky but only measure 1".



I measured a ground temp of 55°f at 2:15 today. Will check it again in the morning. Surface temps have fallen 5°f since noon today. Should be interesting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

HuntinMaconCO said:


> I have read back through the post but, may have missed it.  What is the timing on all this?



Click on around the campfire / the Met Shack and read DDD's latest on this event. That is where we put all of the what not's and where to for's and such.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Boys and girls... get a load of the high resolution NAM now that it's in range.


----------



## Trigabby (Dec 6, 2017)

I remember back at the snow jam, '82.. I was playing softball that morning and the temp was in the low 60's if memory serves... By 1 pm, we were sliding in the snow on the way home and I was still wearing shorts...  Rates will be the difference maker here, I believe...


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> Looks very much like the EURO.
> 
> I am still expecting it to come back NW when it's all said and done.



Why are you expecting it to come back NW ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

Trigabby said:


> I remember back at the snow jam, '82.. I was playing softball that morning and the temp was in the low 60's if memory serves... By 1 pm, we were sliding in the snow on the way home and I was still wearing shorts...  Rates will be the difference maker here, I believe...



You are 100% correct. The higher the humidity the faster the convective cooling will take place at the surface.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

So the Kuchera Ratio is probably a "safe" way to go.  This is off the 3K NAM.  

If you know where you live you can roughly figure out how much it says you will cash in on.  

News outlets are not going all in yet and there is a lot of information flying.  It's going to be an interesting event for sure.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 6, 2017)

Buckfever 2 said:


> Why are you expecting it to come back NW ?



Because they always do.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 6, 2017)

47 E.F. Hutton's ...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> So the Kuchera Ratio is probably a "safe" way to go.  This is off the 3K NAM.
> 
> If you know where you live you can roughly figure out how much it says you will cash in on.
> 
> News outlets are not going all in yet and there is a lot of information flying.  It's going to be an interesting event for sure.



Im good with that if it does not shift NW


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

The mexican and I have a lot of respect for Ryan Maeu.  

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## rolltidega (Dec 6, 2017)

Of course this type of stuff would happen on the weekend I have to travel from Hiram down to Columbus for my company Christmas party!  I love snow but the timing sucks!


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

The 18z RGEM which is the 48 short range model related to the CMC shows almost a perfect hit to ATL  from lil south of I-20 up I-85 timing is important if this plays out Traffic could be a nightmare again


----------



## usardog (Dec 6, 2017)

The TV Mets just talked about snow. They are saying 1/2 to 1 inch. I still trust DDD more to be straight.


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

usardog said:


> The TV Mets just talked about snow. They are saying 1/2 to 1 inch. I still trust DDD more to be straight.



Talking about it now to start bumping it up by tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

DDD said:


> The mexican and I have a lot of respect for Ryan Maeu.
> 
> I don't even know what to say.



It took guts to depart from WxBell and start his own gig offering the free EURO maps. I respect the heck out of Maue and his ability to read the atmosphere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

Maue just posted a simulated radar for the potential event.
It's worth noting that the NWS maps have that area north and west of the snow line as potential for sleet and freezing rain. 
Things that make you go hmmmmm.  

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Still seeing potential for snowfall all day Friday in Atlanta.  <br>It's almost the perfect atmospheric setup for heavy, shoveling snow.  <br>Keep an eye on this ... @WeatherdotUS pic.twitter.com/8pfEJYgza9</p>— Ryan Maue | weather.us (@RyanMaue) December 6, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

malak05 said:


> The 18z RGEM which is the 48 short range model related to the CMC shows almost a perfect hit to ATL  from lil south of I-20 up I-85 timing is important if this plays out Traffic could be a nightmare again



I live in Dallas, ga...I moved here to get away from Atl...If what you say is true...I hope I am still to close...LOL...SNOW DOWN ON ME !!


----------



## malak05 (Dec 6, 2017)

If I'm going to pick-up a map to go with as far as expected impact I'm rolling with a Blend of Euro/CMC at this point... The NAM is with them on bringing Snow but it's the most southern of the 3 and it does derive from the GFS which is been lingering in OTS lalaland mostly this whole time and still is out of it at his point... I'm not sure the extent of GFS influence on NAM models but just me believing the most southern of the 3 is being dragged to that due to some GFS error influence


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maue just posted a simulated radar for the potential event.
> It's worth noting that the NWS maps have that area north and west of the snow line as potential for sleet and freezing rain.
> Things that make you go hmmmmm.
> 
> ...



Lawwwwwwd have mercy..........


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 6, 2017)

It was sleeting when I left Sandy Springs around 415.  This thread has my interest now


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 6, 2017)

*Snow*

You know it's to soon for this and will be a cold rain. I liked last weeks weather better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

25.06 said:


> You know it's to soon for this and will be a cold rain. I liked last weeks weather better.



That possibility still exists. Murphy never misses an opportunity to throw a monkey wrench into the best weather maps.


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That possibility still exists. Murphy never misses an opportunity to throw a monkey wrench into the best weather maps.



Don't get me wrong i use to love to see snow but as i have gotten older i prefer the weather like last week. I do remember it snowing on Halloween about 8-10 years ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

25.06 said:


> Don't get me wrong i use to love to see snow but as i have gotten older i prefer the weather like last week. I do remember it snowing on Halloween about 8-10 years ago.



Man, I'll never be too old to enjoy looking at the snow, just don't tell me you are going to ship me to the beach and make me live there. I'd kill myself first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

The NAM quantities in West Central Ga had me perplexed until I pulled this sounding. Those sub 1k mb temperatures made it clear. However, I would suspect Pine Mountain and points N & NE'ward will be more susceptible to higher totals, IF it actually happens.


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

25.06 said:


> You know it's to soon for this and will be a cold rain. I liked last weeks weather better.



Whats up with this so called...arctic blast next week ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

Buckfever 2 said:


> Whats up with this so called...arctic blast next week ?



Euro has backed off of it, but if it happens it will be sho nuff brrrrrrrrr cold by Wednesday. All we need is a surprise low in the gulf to crop up and it will be Katie bar the door.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 6, 2017)

Let it snow!
I gotz bread and milk.


----------



## Buckfever 2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Anything new in the metshack ?


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 6, 2017)

So is everything falling in line with the Canada map that hammers Newnan and follows 85 into Atlanta still?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Dec 6, 2017)

All things being equal i would just as soon it stay away from Newnan and visit some of yall what wants it. Snow mixed with idiots complicates my life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2017)

Just in case y'all have any folk down around Tampa area, this same system does have a component that will present a minimal threat for spinny things down that way. Lots of good boomers for them. 

That is all.


----------



## Trigabby (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The NAM quantities in West Central Ga had me perplexed until I pulled this sounding. Those sub 1k mb temperatures made it clear. However, I would suspect Pine Mountain and points N & NE'ward will be more susceptible to higher totals, IF it actually happens.



I so hope this is true..  My farm is 8 miles NE of Pine Mountain and I'm heading down tomorrow...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just in case y'all have any folk down around Tampa area, this same system does have a component that will present a minimal threat for spinny things down that way. Lots of good boomers for them.
> 
> That is all.


Great!!........We are driving to an area just northwest of Orlando Friday, and spend the weekend at a hunt test   

West side of Lake Apopka


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

This run of the NAM is not good.  Not good at all.  Unless you live in or around Lake West Point or LaGrange.  Outside of that area, it's moisture starved.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2017)

Have to look at any snow this time of year as a bonus.  Try and have that attitude with this upcoming event.

Sorta like Georgia Tech... they have lots of moral victories... LOL.. sorry... couldn't resist.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> All things being equal i would just as soon it stay away from Newnan and visit some of yall what wants it. Snow mixed with idiots complicates my life.



Try being on duty at the Fire Dept when stuff like this hits!

Idjits abound.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

This morning's models have backed off a bit on duration and the location is kind of up in the air. The big question is the moisture arrival, when and where (how far north).

Seems like the am runs on these models are typical stingy with their forecast so I guess we wait on the next set to come out and see if this is a trend or if they get generous again.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This morning's models have backed off a bit on duration and the location is kind of up in the air. The big question is the moisture arrival, when and where (how far north).
> 
> Seems like the am runs on these models are typical stingy with their forecast so I guess we wait on the next set to come out and see if this is a trend or if they get generous again.



.....toss up, flip a coin


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Just say no to dry slots


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> Just say no to dry slots



Dry slotting won't be an issue with this system due to the location of the low.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dry slotting won't be an issue with this system due to the location of the low.



Copy that.  What has surprised me about this system is A.  The time of year for this level of storm, and B.  How you haven't been able to pick out the Achilles heel with this one.  Normally you play devil's advocate on these and so far, you have been very optimistic. It must be the Christmas spirit clouding your judgement.


----------



## rydert (Dec 7, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> Copy that.  What has surprised me about this system is A.  The time of year for this level of storm, and B.  How you haven't been able to pick out the Achilles heel with this one.  Normally you play devil's advocate on these and so far, you have been very optimistic. It must be the Christmas spirit clouding your judgement.




Bahumbug.....he ain't got no Christmas spirit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> Copy that.  What has surprised me about this system is A.  The time of year for this level of storm, and B.  How you haven't been able to pick out the Achilles heel with this one.  Normally you play devil's advocate on these and so far, you have been very optimistic. It must be the Christmas spirit clouding your judgement.



Oh yea of so short memories. 

Here is a radar screen shot I took from December 8th 2014.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Winner weatha time... Oh yeah


----------



## malak05 (Dec 7, 2017)

Overall still looking good, NAM kinda bellyed up last night but it's much better this morning particularly the 3k NAM which is now in full range looked good especially western portions of Metro Atlanta and just north and West of ATL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yea of so short memories.
> 
> Here is a radar screen shot I took from December 8th 2014.



A note I might add to this radar screen shot. Temperatures were very close to what they are now and although that radar looked like a good winter storm, very little if any reached the ground as frozen precip and overall the forecast was a bust. 

Nothing was recorded as accumulated snowfall for December in that year. Just because it's on radar doesn't mean you'll see it happening at near ground level. Doesn't mean you won't see a flake flying, but just like back then, it was nothing but wet ground at the end of the day. 

Something to consider if the rate of fall on these forecast maps continues to decline. The one exception will be higher elevations in the NE Ga mountains.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A note I might add to this radar screen shot. Temperatures were very close to what they are now and although that radar looked like a good winter storm, very little if any reached the ground as frozen precip and overall the forecast was a bust.
> 
> Nothing was recorded as accumulated snowfall for December in that year. Just because it's on radar doesn't mean you'll see it happening at near ground level. Doesn't mean you won't see a flake flying, but just like back then, it was nothing but wet ground at the end of the day.
> 
> Something to consider if the rate of fall on these forecast maps continues to decline. The one exception will be higher elevations in the NE Ga mountains.



Thats the spirit... Dream killer


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 7, 2017)

I think every modeled storm I've watched with y'all on here the past 4-5 years has ALWAYS jogged NW in the last few days preceeding the event.  

Except for this one.  

Getting the shaft yet again in NW GA.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2017)

There will be snow on Grassy Mnt..like I said 

SNOW BEFORE CHRISTMAS


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2017)

So, I still haven't seen a definitive timetable yet...


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 7, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So, I still haven't seen a definitive timetable yet...



GFS has frozen precip starting around 7am in atlanta metro lightly.  Kicks up intensity around 10am.  Then continues till midnightish.  Euro agrees on timing.  This is for FRIDAY.

Should make for fun commutes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2017)

Here`s the new one, folks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=910702


----------

